# BID-ASK Monedas de 12 euros del BdE



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2010)

Os recuerdo que son monedas de plata que contienen 16,65 gramos de plata, y tienen como valor facial 12 euros.

Varios foreros preguntan cómo venderlas cuando el valor de plata supere los 12 euros. 

Propongo este hilo para que se hagan las ofertas oportunas de compra y venta.

BID: El precio que se está dispuesto a pagar para comprarlas. Tenemos un BID permanente del BdE a 12 euros. Creo haber visto en otros hilos que algún forero ofrecía 12,01 euros.

ASK: El precio que se pide para vender la moneda. Tenemos un ASK del BdE a 12 euros mientras les queden existencias. Luego el ASK será siempre superior a este valor (salvo para los que sean tan vagos como para desplazarse al BdE a descambiarlas...)



Así pues el BID-ASK actual es de 

*12,01-12*​

Propongo que cada cual que haga una oferta actualice en su post el BID-ASK y dé el volumen que quiere comprar o vender. 

De momento este hilo tal vez no tenga mucha actividad, pero va a ser mucho más divertido cuando en plata valgan más de 12 euros.

Si la cosa empieza a funcionar podemos incluso hacer un "book" de órdenes e ir actualizándolas.


Edito: Corrijo el post inicial donde había puesto las cosas al revés. El BID-ASK actual es arbitrable pues el BID es superior al ask. Para arbitrarlo sólo hace falta comprarle al BdE y venderle al forero que las compra por 1,01. Aquí tenemos un buen ejemplo de mercado no perfecto. Cuando se acaben las existencias del BdE, deberíamos tener BID<ASK.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (9 Nov 2010)

¿Y por qué va a querer alguien ahora comprar a 12,01 lo que puede comprar por 12?

Pregunta ingenua y seria ¿eh?


----------



## LamaTibetano (9 Nov 2010)

Solo para animar el hilo:

En ciudad de provincias todavía quedan en el BDE, pero hoy la novedad es que había varios compradores en la normalmente desierta ventanilla de cambio-leuros. El espectro era más bien de jubilados, que son los que pueden a esas horas de oficina, esperando su pedido (yo "me pido" la mañana a mi jefe -yo mismo- para ir a sacar).

Incluso alguno ha entrado a pedir las de 20 leuros ::
Pero se ha ido por donde venía, hasta el día 24 de noviembre nada de nada.
Por supuesto no le he dicho que podía pedir las de 12, que yo todavía quiero cargar algo más:rolleye:

Los cajeros ya se dan codazos en la ventanilla: "... ahí viene otro, jo, jo!".

Así que sí. Se las quitan de las manos.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Nov 2010)

Esto era para la pole...

BID 12,05
100 uds, brand new
delivery en Madrid Today

Vale, de acuerdo, mantengo la oferta....hasta el viernes 12-11-2010


----------



## kaxkamel (10 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> ¿Y por qué va a querer alguien ahora comprar a 12,01 lo que puede comprar por 12?
> 
> Pregunta ingenua y seria ¿eh?



1. porque se agoten (algún día) o las retiren como bien han dicho por ahí para "refundirlas" en monedad de a 20

2. porque no pueda acudir a un BDE por estar fichado y en su sucursal no se las consigan

3. porque "hay gente pa to"


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> ¿Y por qué va a querer alguien ahora comprar a 12,01 lo que puede comprar por 12?
> 
> Pregunta ingenua y seria ¿eh?



* Por no perder el tiempo en el BdE.

* Porque en el BdE más cercano no tienen.

* Por no dar su DNI.



etc, etc,...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Esto era para la pole...
> 
> BID 12,05
> 100 uds, brand new
> ...



Je,je,je,...Ulisses acaba de pasar una orden limitada...

Aquí tiene octubre un ejemplo...Si le vendo 100 a Uli me gano 5 eurillos...pero como voy a tener que invitarle al café aún no me sale a cuenta...Esperaremos a que esté más desesperado y ofrezca más...


*BID-ASK: 12,05-12*​

Añado un BID-ASK para el mercado de Madrid. Ya que el BdE de Madrid no vende, ya no tenemos un ask de 12. Voy a hacer de "markert maker" y voy a ofrecer 10 a 12,50 (en realidad no las quiero vender, por eso ofrezco sólo 10...)

*Madrid BID-ASK 12,05-12,50​*


----------



## luismarple (10 Nov 2010)

Por qué al entrar en esta página me viene a la cabeza forum-afinsa??

Sois conscientes de que esto mismo lo podríamos hacer en otra página en vez de con monedas de 12 euros con monedas de un euro normales y corrientes??

Quien coño fuera de este foro se va a interesar por esas monedas cuando su valor en plata valga, digamos, 13 euros????


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Por qué al entrar en esta página me viene a la cabeza forum-afinsa??



Hoyga, aquí sólo reproducimos como funciona la bolsa :XX:

(en serio)

Si desconoces la deiferencia entre lo que pasaba en Afinsa y como funciona la bolsa, deberías informarte mejor. 



luismarple dijo:


> Sois conscientes de que esto mismo lo podríamos hacer en otra página en vez de con monedas de 12 euros con monedas de un euro normales y corrientes??



Claro, pero no tendría mucho interés...el BID-ASK siempre seria de 1-1 puesto que todas las entidades bancarias te comprarán y venderán las monedas de 1 euro por 1 euro. ::



luismarple dijo:


> Quien coño fuera de este foro se va a interesar por esas monedas cuando su valor en plata valga, digamos, 13 euros????



Te quoteo esto porque pronto te vas a comer tus palabras.


----------



## luismarple (10 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te quoteo esto porque pronto te vas a comer tus palabras.




Como se come uno una pregunta??

Tanto te cuesta decirme que en cuanto esa moneda valga en plata mas de 12,50 en la fundición García de Logroño te las van a comprar a 12,10??

Vamos, no hace falta ser tan misterioso, que esto de las monedas de 12 euros parece un rito de iniciación de una logia masónica!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Como se come uno una pregunta??
> 
> Tanto te cuesta decirme que en cuanto esa moneda valga en plata mas de 12,50 en la fundición García de Logroño te las van a comprar a 12,10??
> 
> Vamos, no hace falta ser tan misterioso, que esto de las monedas de 12 euros parece un rito de iniciación de una logia masónica!!



Perdona, había creído entender un tono irónico "jachondo" en la pregunta visto la diátriba anterior respecto a Afinsa. 

En efecto, las fundiciones las querrán, pero seguramente otros foreros también y paguen más.


----------



## -H- (17 Nov 2010)

Uy esto está muy frío, debe ser que todavía no ha llegado la escasez a las sucursales. 

Bien, para darle más emoción a esto vamos a hablar de cosas más serias. Hago el experimento de ofrecer la caja de 500 monedas con certificado de autenticidad del lote, edición del 2004 Felipe y Letizia, una de las más cotizadas. 8500 euros el lote completo, a 17 euros la unidad, no vendo monedas sueltas de este lote. En realidad tampoco es que tenga mucho interés en soltarlas, pero como veo que esto puede coger color, hago esta oferta a ver si alguien se anima en un futuro.


----------



## atman (17 Nov 2010)

Montespeculator, al margen del negocio este hilo puede ser muy instructivo para mucha gente. A partir de ahora, cuando alguien sea lego y quiera empezar a ver de qué va esto de los mercados, le mandamos a este hilo.

A mí se me puede ocurrir, por ejemplo, que ahora no me viene bien comprar, porque tengo el dinero en otras cosas. Pero me comprometo a comprar 100 monedas en Marzo hasta por 12,20 euros. Eso sí el acuerdo habría que cerrarlo ahora.


----------



## bentox (17 Nov 2010)

Yo por esas monedas "tan bonitas" no pago ni 2 euros


----------



## Octubre_borrado (17 Nov 2010)

atman dijo:


> Montespeculator, al margen del negocio este hilo puede ser muy instructivo para mucha gente. .



Lo cierto es que sí

Gracias, en serio


----------



## luismarple (17 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Uy esto está muy frío, debe ser que todavía no ha llegado la escasez a las sucursales.
> 
> Bien, para darle más emoción a esto vamos a hablar de cosas más serias. Hago el experimento de ofrecer la caja de 500 monedas con certificado de autenticidad del lote, edición del 2004 Felipe y Letizia, una de las más cotizadas. 8500 euros el lote completo, a 17 euros la unidad, no vendo monedas sueltas de este lote. En realidad tampoco es que tenga mucho interés en soltarlas, pero como veo que esto puede coger color, hago esta oferta a ver si alguien se anima en un futuro.



Menudo chollo hoyga!! pues yo voy a tirar la casa por la ventana! vendo monedas sueltas, sin necesidad de comprar una caja de zapatos llena como el sherpa este, a 16,90 cada una!!! esto es dumping en toda regla!! Eso sí, solo bajo pedido. Ustedes me pagan las 16,90 por moneda mas gastos de envío y acto seguido voy al Banco de España a por ellas y se las mando.

Que me las quitan de las manos, hoygan!!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Menudo chollo hoyga!! pues yo voy a tirar la casa por la ventana! vendo monedas sueltas, sin necesidad de comprar una caja de zapatos llena como el sherpa este, a 16,90 cada una!!! esto es dumping en toda regla!! Eso sí, solo bajo pedido. Ustedes me pagan las 16,90 por moneda mas gastos de envío y acto seguido voy al Banco de España a por ellas y se las mando.
> 
> Que me las quitan de las manos, hoygan!!!



un puto crack si señor¡'¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
el iacocca de burbuja señor luisma,si señor no como otros, usted nos abrió el camino con el pelotazo de la semana y ahora nos asombra con esa visión, es usted un visionario del bisnes

ahora todas las tias buenas se pondran con el culo en pompa para que las de a todas, que suerte señor luisma





*acuerdese que yo le apoye en sus comienzos¡¡¡*


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Nov 2010)

estaba viendo el titulo del hilo y parece una ruta aerea entre dos aeropuertos
mad-jfk

bid-ask



¿se puede ser algo mas pedante?????:no:


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Nov 2010)

siento deciros que la operativa con bid-ask se tiene que realizar con computadoras de altisima velocidad y ultima generacion,sino no puedes comprar monedas de 12 leuros en el bde.
aqui un elemento de ultima generacion en el que poder realizar correctamente las operativas,ver lineas claviculares y demas tazas con asa


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (17 Nov 2010)

No sé si alguien aparte de mí es consciente de lo ridículo y penoso que resulta ver estas peleas repletas de alusiones personales estúpidas y lo que es peor, con poca gracia. O con ninguna.


----------



## luismarple (17 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> No sé si alguien aparte de mí es consciente de lo ridículo y penoso que resulta ver estas peleas repletas de alusiones personales estúpidas y lo que es peor, con poca gracia. O con ninguna.



Mmmmm.... No, eres el único. Si nos pareciese ridículo no lo haríamos, no crees??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> No sé si alguien aparte de mí es consciente de lo ridículo y penoso que resulta ver estas peleas repletas de alusiones personales estúpidas y lo que es peor, con poca gracia. O con ninguna.



No hay nada que hacer. Secondhome ni se da cuenta del ridículo que hace día a día. Patético.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Actualizo (con volúmenes y eventualmente localidad)

*BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid)

ASK: 12,50 (10) ; 17 (500)*


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

Voy a joderle el negocio al monster!!

Ask: 16,95, con un límite de 83 por día, bajo pedido, eso sí (gastos de envío no incluidos).

Tirando los precios!!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Voy a joderle el negocio al monster!!
> 
> Ask: 16,95, con un límite de 83 por día, bajo pedido, eso sí (gastos de envío no incluidos).
> 
> Tirando los precios!!!




yo quiero;

1 DYC con cocacola por favor 

que cabron luisma ,como los chinos pero con el mercado de la plata :XX:

¿el ask que era? asqueroso? pues de esas yo las subo a 17,53 y meto 120 mas,entonces;
ask: 17,53 y 120/dia y los gastos de envio a medias



ah¡¡¡ se me olvidaba, esta oferta es insuperable,regalo la chochona¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo quiero;
> 
> 1 DYC con cocacola por favor
> 
> ...



Tu oferta está fuera de mercado, pudiendo comprarlas por 16,95 quien va a pagar 17,53??

Además, te estás pillando los dedos, como alguien te pida 120 monedas a ver como te lo montas para conseguirlas en un día... Espero que no uses el viejo truco de que los mensajeros van tarde.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> No sé si alguien aparte de mí es consciente de lo ridículo y penoso que resulta ver estas peleas repletas de alusiones personales estúpidas y lo que es peor, con poca gracia. O con ninguna.



cierto,en cuanto ponemos mejores ofertas que el mostruo, se mosquea,no te preocupes llevas todavia poco tiempo en el foro,ya lo iras entendiendo

un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Tu oferta está fuera de mercado, pudiendo comprarlas por 16,95 quien va a pagar 17,53??
> 
> Además, te estás pillando los dedos, como alguien te pida 120 monedas a ver como te lo montas para conseguirlas en un día... Espero que no uses el viejo truco de que los mensajeros van tarde.



joder, al no poder estudiar en kanfort ni en merbrich no me entero de l aoperativa del bid ask , aos a er ahora a ver que tal

bid 16,45 120monedas dia, gastos a medias 

y el mensajero llega puntual 

ademas se puede elegir entre muñeca chochona o perrito piloto ,venga señores solo me quedan 8 perritos¡¡¡¡


----------



## Octubre_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

Como novata con ganas de aprender agradezco la posibilidad de entender determinados comportamientos de los mercados, incluso aquellos que aparentemente están fuera de toda lógica (diría más, especialmente aquellos que están aparentemente fuera de toda lógica)

Es por ello que ruego a los señores Luisma y 2a residencia que tengan en cuenta que los perjudicados por sus chanzas, pullitas y ganas de guerra no son Monster o -H- sino quienes, como yo, acaban de entender en que se basa un mercado de futuros, por ejemplo.

Sin más, es sólo que lo tengan en cuenta y actúen como su conciencia les dé a entender aunque yo agradecería menos chanzas y más argumentación sobre los errores que parece ser que detectan y que tanta gracia les hacen.

Suya afectísima

Oct.


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Como novata con ganas de aprender agradezco la posibilidad de entender determinados comportamientos de los mercados, incluso aquellos que aparentemente están fuera de toda lógica (diría más, especialmente aquellos que están aparentemente fuera de toda lógica)
> 
> Es por ello que ruego a los señores Luisma y 2a residencia que tengan en cuenta que los perjudicados por sus chanzas, pullitas y ganas de guerra no son Monster o -H- sino quienes, como yo, acaban de entender en que se basa un mercado de futuros, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Un caballero siempre atiende a la súplica de una dama, especialmente cuando lo hace de una manera tan educada y correcta como usted. Lo de salir en su avatar con un cuchillo jamonero también ayuda (hace poco que ví "misery" y todavía estoy afectado).

Por mi parte seré una tumba solo después de añadir que me parece del género bobo intentar vender por 17 euros algo que en el Banco de España siguen vendiendo por 12.


----------



## Octubre_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Por mi parte seré una tumba solo después de añadir que me parece del género bobo intentar vender por 17 euros algo que en el Banco de España siguen vendiendo por 12.



Sin duda, sin embargo parece ser que eso sucede o puede suceder, si no en las monedas en otros mercados financieros.

Desde mi punto de vista de ignorante pero persona que se tiene por sensata, que no necesita huir de la justicia, que no tiene cargas judiciales ni cuentas pendientes con la banca, opino como tú. Sin embargo me pregunto si quizás no entendería que alguien comprara por 17 lo que otro puede comprar por 12 en caso de tener un perfil algo más comprometido.

No sé si mesplico.


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Sin duda, sin embargo parece ser que eso sucede o puede suceder, si no en las monedas en otros mercados financieros.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista de ignorante pero persona que se tiene por sensata, que no necesita huir de la justicia, que no tiene cargas judiciales ni cuentas pendientes con la banca, opino como tú. Sin embargo me pregunto si quizás no entendería que alguien comprara por 17 lo que otro puede comprar por 12 en caso de tener un perfil algo más comprometido.
> 
> No sé si mesplico.



Te refieres a que no pueda acercarse al BdE porque como saque el DNI saltan todas las alarmas?? lo dudo, en ese caso se las pides a los de tu caja de ahorros de toda la vida que te las traigan y pal dia siguiente las tienes.

De todas formas, aunque seas el jefe de la cúpula de ETA me parece a mí que en el Banco de España no se enteran de nada, sacan la fotocopia a tu DNI, lo ponen con el resto de los papeles y tan amigos.

Las dichosas monedas de 12 euros no son algo sobre lo que haya un gran control, a pesar de la chorrada de pedir el DNI (que por otra parte también te lo piden si haces cualquier operación de cambio de moneda, como cambiar 1000 pesetas a euros), en realidad fuera de este foro no le interesan a nadie (por lo menos de momento). Yo lo descubrí al poner en google "monedas 12 euros plata". Los hilos de burbuja.info salen justo después de la página del Banco de España.

Edito: mierda! iba a ser una tumba!!


----------



## Octubre_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Te refieres a que no pueda acercarse al BdE porque como saque el DNI saltan todas las alarmas?? lo dudo, en ese caso se las pides a los de tu caja de ahorros de toda la vida que te las traigan y pal dia siguiente las tienes.
> 
> De todas formas, aunque seas el jefe de la cúpula de ETA me parece a mí que en el Banco de España no se enteran de nada, sacan la fotocopia a tu DNI, lo ponen con el resto de los papeles y tan amigos.
> 
> ...




No pongo en duda que tengas razón, sin embargo yo me estoy tomando este hilo no como lo que aparenta ser "oferta-demanda de monedas de 12 euros del Bde" sino como guia para comprender el mecanismo más general de ofertas-demandas aparentemente incomprensibles.

No le he pedido que sea una tumba, sólo le he rogado que se atenga al espíritu del hilo. Exponiendo sus dudas de la forma que lo está haciendo ahora me parece que contribuye tanto como los demás a ayudarme a seguir el hilo de Ariadna. Así que no se calle. Intentemos aprender los que no sabemos.

Lo cual me lleva a prguntar a Monster, H, Garrapatez y a todos aquellos que tienen mayores conocimientos del tema.

¿Quien podría tener interés en comprar por 17 lo que puede comprar por 12? (Luisma, imagina que no hablo de monedas)

¿En qué situaciones podría ser comprensible hacer eso?


----------



## TradingMetales (18 Nov 2010)

Pues yo todavía tengo que comprar miles de monedas de 12 euros, ¿Y sabes el problema? que los bancos no tienen disponibles, o las tienen a cuentagotas... que tengan 40-70 monedas semanales no me satisface

Básicamente que es un bien escaso, y que ahora las venderán del mismo peso a 20 euros

¿Suficiente aclaración?


----------



## luismarple (18 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues yo todavía tengo que comprar miles de monedas de 12 euros, ¿Y sabes el problema? que los bancos no tienen disponibles, o las tienen a cuentagotas... que tengan 40-70 monedas semanales no me satisface
> 
> Básicamente que es un bien escaso, y que ahora las venderán del mismo peso a 20 euros
> 
> ¿Suficiente aclaración?



Bien, su post es una explicación cristalina a por qué el BdE pone un límite de 1000 euros. Para evitar que los grandes especuladores acaparen permitiendo que el ciudadano de a pie pueda tener acceso a todas las monedas que le interesen.


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Actualizo (con volúmenes y eventualmente localidad)
> 
> *BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid)
> 
> ASK: 12,50 (10) ; 17 (500)*



Yo también voy a hacer una oferta, por cierto cómo acotamos el BID/ASK en el tiempo (en los futuros hay una fecha de vencimiento no?).

Ofrezco 200 monedas a 12,55 entrega en Madrid, y actualizo:

*BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid)

ASK: 12,50 (10) ; 12,55 (200) ; 17 (500)*


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Lo cual me lleva a prguntar a Monster, H, Garrapatez y a todos aquellos que tienen mayores conocimientos del tema.
> 
> ¿Quien podría tener interés en comprar por 17 lo que puede comprar por 12? (Luisma, imagina que no hablo de monedas)
> 
> ¿En qué situaciones podría ser comprensible hacer eso?



No te despistes que tampoco es que yo las piense vender, más bien creo que nadie las comprará, pero era por alegrar el experimento, y darle un poco más de juego. Si veo algunas posibilidades de que alguien compre cuando estén agotadas en un futuro. Además puse el precio tan alto porque no quiero vender, ya que las compre como seguro, no para especulación o inversión.

Respecto a las chorradas de luismarple no se incluyen porque eso de bajo pedido es para la charcuteria de su pueblo, pero en los mercados no existen. Bien puedes comprar para luego vender (mercado normal de acciones) bien puedes vender para luego comprar (mercado de futuros) 
Pero lo que no puedes hacer es vender bajo pedido.

A luismarple no le sigas mucho que solo te va a despistar, es un pobre bufón que se cree ocurrente y solo se hace gracia a si mismo, pero es sabido que no tiene un euro para invertir, ni invierte nada, aquí solo se dedica a sus gracietas. Yo normalmente ni le respondo, que es perder el tiempo


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> No pongo en duda que tengas razón, sin embargo yo me estoy tomando este hilo no como lo que aparenta ser "oferta-demanda de monedas de 12 euros del Bde" sino como guia para comprender el mecanismo más general de ofertas-demandas aparentemente incomprensibles.
> 
> No le he pedido que sea una tumba, sólo le he rogado que se atenga al espíritu del hilo. Exponiendo sus dudas de la forma que lo está haciendo ahora me parece que contribuye tanto como los demás a ayudarme a seguir el hilo de Ariadna. Así que no se calle. Intentemos aprender los que no sabemos.
> 
> ...



Octubre, yo no tengo mucha idea pero hay escenarios en los que se me antoja que alguien sí que quiera pagar más por algo que se puede comprar por menos, además del que ya has apuntado tú y que también ocurre todos los años con los billetes de la loteria de Navidad premiados por ejemplo.

Pero no sólo les puede interesar a gente que se mantiene en la a-legalidad.

Hay mucha gente que paga por la comodidad y otra tanta por el anonimato. Los primeros no tienen tiempo o no tienen ganas de ir al BDE o a su banco por diversos motivos, los segundos quieren hacer una transación en mano 100% anónima.

A este tipo de gente les puede resultar más atractivo pagar 12,05 ; 12,10 e incluso más por cada moneda.

Ahora mismo un escenario en el que alguien esté dispuesto a pagar 17 Euros por moneda es impensable, pero veremos dentro de unos años...


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

Perdonad, pero yo esta mañana he comprado monedas en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31, y ni me han pedido DNI ni datos NI NA DE NA.

Saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Pues yo todavía tengo que comprar miles de monedas de 12 euros, ¿Y sabes el problema? que los bancos no tienen disponibles, o las tienen a cuentagotas... que tengan 40-70 monedas semanales no me satisface
> 
> Básicamente que es un bien escaso, y que ahora las venderán del mismo peso a 20 euros
> 
> ¿Suficiente aclaración?



vas al banco de españa en cibeles y las pides, no vas a tener problema,eso si vete antes del 24 que entonces salen las de 20 leuros
un saludo

pd en mi oficina de ibercaja me dijeron literalmente "las que puedas comprar te traeremos sin problema"


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Perdonad, pero yo esta mañana he comprado monedas en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31, y ni me han pedido DNI ni datos NI NA DE NA.
> 
> Saludos



efectivamente ,es como digo, pero parece que algunop pretende sacarse 60.000 euros al dia a costa de los foreros, que no sean tontos y vayan al bde a por ellas


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Si no os pidieron DNI es que no os llevasteis una caja, si pides unas poquitas pues vale, pero por una caja te piden DNI


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Como novata con ganas de aprender agradezco la posibilidad de entender determinados comportamientos de los mercados, incluso aquellos que aparentemente están fuera de toda lógica (diría más, especialmente aquellos que están aparentemente fuera de toda lógica)
> 
> Es por ello que ruego a los señores Luisma y 2a residencia que tengan en cuenta que los perjudicados por sus chanzas, pullitas y ganas de guerra no son Monster o -H- sino quienes, como yo, acaban de entender en que se basa un mercado de futuros, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



no te dejes engañar, si quieres monedas de esas vete al bde y por 12 euros las tienes,lo demas son bobadas de un pedante preuniversitario.
vete al bde a por ellas (sin el cuchillo ,eso si) y pideles las monedas que quieras.
el mostruo acaba de enterarse lo que significa bid ask y tenia que abrir un hilo para decirlo.

a mi mas que la de misery me recuerdas a la enfermera de alguien volo sobre el nido del cuco que por cierto yo melafo a la enfermera de marras, una pena cuando el indio rompe la ventana con la fuente

un saludo y a sus pies


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Si no os pidieron DNI es que no os llevasteis una caja, si pides unas poquitas pues vale, pero por una caja te piden DNI



Me he llevado 40. Ni DNI ni nada. Me ha dicho el cajero que del 2010 tienen las que queramos, de otros años ni una. A mi pregunta sobre si las retirarán cuando salgan las de 20€ ha contestado: NI IDEA.

Saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> ¿Quien podría tener interés en comprar por 17 lo que puede comprar por 12? (Luisma, imagina que no hablo de monedas)
> 
> ¿En qué situaciones podría ser comprensible hacer eso?



el unico que podria tener interes es quien las vende¡¡¡¡ , a mi me recomendaban por mp no decir donde comprar plata en madrid, porque les jodia el chiringuito, por eso nos llevamos tan mal,porque me niego a engañar a los foreros y desenmascaro a los estafadores

ladran luego cabalgamos

un saludo octubre

pd joder me creia que el nick de octubre eran por sus ubres,ya conoce el dicho "teta que mano no cubre,no es teta sino ubre", pero lei desanimado que era porque pasaria en octubre


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Me he llevado 40. Ni DNI ni nada. Me ha dicho el cajero que del 2010 tienen las que queramos, de otros años ni una. A mi pregunta sobre si las retirarán cuando salgan las de 20€ ha contestado: NI IDEA.
> 
> Saludos



efectivamente tienes razon, y te aseguro que cuando salgan las de 20 euros, las de 12 las retiran el mismo dia o mas tardar dos dias mas, los cajeros no lo van a decir


----------



## Octubre_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> No te despistes que tampoco es que yo las piense vender, más bien creo que nadie las comprará, pero era por alegrar el experimento, y darle un poco más de juego. Si veo algunas posibilidades de que alguien compre cuando estén agotadas en un futuro. Además puse el precio tan alto porque no quiero vender, ya que las compre como seguro, no para especulación o inversión.



Creo que no andaba despistada  de hecho estoy viviendo este hilo como un experimento in-vitro, no como ofertas-demandas reales.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te dejes engañar, si quieres monedas de esas vete al bde y por 12 euros las tienes,lo demas son bobadas de un pedante preuniversitario.
> vete al bde a por ellas (sin el cuchillo ,eso si) y pideles las monedas que quieras.
> el mostruo acaba de enterarse lo que significa bid ask y tenia que abrir un hilo para decirlo.



Tengo bastantes de esas monedas compradas a 12 euros. Me llaman la Electric0 catalana :: pero yo en vez de moto llevo un carrito de la compra


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Creo que no andaba despistada  de hecho estoy viviendo este hilo como un experimento in-vitro, no como ofertas-demandas reales.
> 
> Tengo bastantes de esas monedas compradas a 12 euros. Me llaman la Electric0 catalana :: pero yo en vez de moto llevo un carrito de la compra



Electric0 catalana :XX::XX:

En efecto este hilo no es más que un experimento de momento, por eso podemos experimentar y ensayar, es una buena manera de aprender.

Lastima que el 2ª continue con sus rabietas de niño pequeño contra el monster y nos esté jodiendo el hilo a base de flodear y postear fotos al más puro estilo Buster.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Aquí hay un par de memos que no tienen ni pajolera idea y no se enteran de que va el hilo. Luisito, ya que invierte en bolsa, le vendría bien aprender el mecanismo de cruce de órdenes. Al cani del segunda ya sabemos que lo de BID-ASK le suena a chino. Sobre las puyas que suelta, recordemos una vez más el origen: Segunda es el timador vendemonedas del foro que vendía los pakillos conun margen del 100% y le deje con el culo al aire informando al foro que se compraban mucho mejor en cualquier numismática. Todo lo que sea mercado libre parece que le jode mucho.

Interesante aportación de fofernico. Si tienen monedas en el BdE de Madrid es una buena noticia. Mientras tengan, añadiremos el BdE en el ASK (y evidentemente en el BID).

Ya que Garrapatez ofrece 200, retiro mi ASK que estaba para dar liquidez. Las ofertas se mantienen hasta que se diga explícitamente que se retiran (Garrapatez, no vale decir " la mantengo X tiempo"...)

*BID: 12,00 (infinitas, BdE) ; 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses)

ASK: 12,00 (infinitas?, BdE) ; 12,55 (200, Garrapatez) ; 17 (500, -H-)*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Me llaman la Electric0 catalana :: pero yo en vez de moto llevo un carrito de la compra



Poca vergonya...:XX:


----------



## Garrapatez (18 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ...Ya que Garrapatez ofrece 200, retiro mi ASK que estaba para dar liquidez. Las ofertas se mantienen hasta que se diga explícitamente que se retiran (Garrapatez, no vale decir " la mantengo X tiempo"...)...



Para aclararme que no tengo mucha idea y no vaya a ser que esté confundido. Con mi ASK estoy haciendo un compromiso de que vendo a 12,55€ 200 monedas en Madrid al que quiera comprarlas.

En cualquier momento puedo retirar mi ASK o modificarlo al alza o a la baja si lo considero oportuno, ¿es esto cierto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Para aclararme que no tengo mucha idea y no vaya a ser que esté confundido. Con mi ASK estoy haciendo un compromiso de que vendo a 12,55€ 200 monedas en Madrid al que quiera comprarlas.
> 
> En cualquier momento puedo retirar mi ASK o modificarlo al alza o a la baja si lo considero oportuno, ¿es esto cierto?



Correcto. De momento no os cobro comisión por actualizar las órdenes...todo se andará...


----------



## Octubre_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Je,je,je,...Ulisses acaba de pasar una orden limitada...
> 
> Aquí tiene octubre un ejemplo...Si le vendo 100 a Uli me gano 5 eurillos...pero como voy a tener que invitarle al café aún no me sale a cuenta...Esperaremos a que esté más desesperado y ofrezca más...
> 
> ...





Bid = ¿Precio máximo de compra? = 12,05 ¿por qué ese es el precio que ofreció Ulisses para comprar y es el más alto actualmente?

Ask = ¿precio mínimo de venta? = ¿12,50 porque ese es el precio mínimo al que tú venderías esas diez?

¿He hecho bien la interpretacíon?

¿O en el mercado real Bid y Ask se refieren al precio máximo al que se compraron por última vez y el precio mínimo al que se venden ahora?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

Octubre dijo:


> Bid = ¿Precio máximo de compra? = 12,05 ¿por qué ese es el precio que ofreció Ulisses para comprar y es el más alto actualmente?
> 
> Ask = ¿precio mínimo de venta? = ¿12,50 porque ese es el precio mínimo al que tú venderías esas diez?
> 
> ...



La primera interpretación es correcta. Las ordenes ejecutadas desaparecen. El precio de la última transacción es el precio en el instante (ahora sería de 12 euros pues no se han efectuado transacciones fuera de los bancos que sepamos).


El BID es el precio máximo de demanda de compra. El ASK es el precio mínimo de oferta de venta. EL "BOOK ORDER" que es lo que hemos puesto en los últimos posts, son todas las órdenes de compra y venta, ordenadas por precios. A mismo precio la primera orden cronológicamente hablando tiene preferencia.


----------



## Garrapatez (23 Nov 2010)

Uppppp!

Si alguien necesita monedas de 12€ hay más formas de conseguirlas


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Nov 2010)

Atención señores, paso de ofrecer moneda a demandar así que si alguien está interesado puede hacerlo por privado 

BID: 12,00 (infinitas, BdE) ; 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,20 (200, Garrapatez)

ASK: 12,00 (infinitas?, BdE) ; 17 (500, -H-)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Atención señores, paso de ofrecer moneda a demandar así que si alguien está interesado puede hacerlo por privado



Esto se pone interesante... 

Ordeno el BID por órdenes preferentes, y señalo en rojo las primeras órdenes. Añado "las que queden" en el ASK del BdE (aunque tal vez tendría que poner "las que quiera el calvorota"). Y añado un ask de "market maker"...


BID: 12,20 (200, Garrapatez); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE) 

ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,95 (100, Monster); 17,00 (500, -H-)


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Por cierto Octubre y amigos, me acordé el otro día de que hay una utilidad clara en poner un precio tan fuera de mercado, zamparse alguna tierna gacelilla que se equivoque al poner la orden, lo que en un mercado complejo y poco transparente sucede. 
Bien, puede ser que fuera ese mi motivo y puede que no me haya salido, y supongamos que estoy aquí con mi tocho de karlillos sin ponerlo en valor, puedo retirar la oferta o puedo añadir algo de ruido por el otro lado
Pues esta segunda opción es la que voy a realizar, un amigo numismático/filatélico que comenta que a las Letizias les da salida como arras y por tanto, esta dispuesto a pagar el tocho de Letizias a 12,50, yo aquí actuó como agente y me reservo una comisión, por tanto ofrezco pagar a 12,30 el tocho de Letizias
Señor Putin, si pillo algún tocho de Letizias del que se quiera deshacer, ahora es el momento de recoger plusvalias


----------



## Garrapatez (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Por cierto Octubre y amigos, me acordé el otro día de que hay una utilidad clara en poner un precio tan fuera de mercado, zamparse alguna tierna gacelilla que se equivoque al poner la orden, lo que en un mercado complejo y poco transparente sucede.
> Bien, puede ser que fuera ese mi motivo y puede que no me haya salido, y supongamos que estoy aquí con mi tocho de karlillos sin ponerlo en valor, puedo retirar la oferta o puedo añadir algo de ruido por el otro lado
> Pues esta segunda opción es la que voy a realizar, un amigo numismático/filatélico que comenta que a las Letizias les da salida como arras y por tanto, esta dispuesto a pagar el tocho de Letizias a 12,50, yo aquí actuó como agente y me reservo una comisión, por tanto ofrezco pagar a 12,30 el tocho de Letizias
> Señor Putin, si pillo algún tocho de Letizias del que se quiera deshacer, ahora es el momento de recoger plusvalias



Imagino que se puede a la vez demandar y ofrecer moneda sin ningún problema, esto es un mercado libre, además la moneda que demanda tiene características especiales, quizá la forma de ponerlo sería meter una línea jerarquica por debajo del ask que hiciese referencia a esa familia de monedas.

De todas formas esperemos el veredicto de la comisión de arbitraje que preside Mr. Monster.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Por cierto Octubre y amigos, me acordé el otro día de que hay una utilidad clara en poner un precio tan fuera de mercado, zamparse alguna tierna gacelilla que se equivoque al poner la orden, lo que en un mercado complejo y poco transparente sucede.
> Bien, puede ser que fuera ese mi motivo y puede que no me haya salido, y supongamos que estoy aquí con mi tocho de karlillos sin ponerlo en valor, puedo retirar la oferta o puedo añadir algo de ruido por el otro lado
> Pues esta segunda opción es la que voy a realizar, un amigo numismático/filatélico que comenta que a las Letizias les da salida como arras y por tanto, esta dispuesto a pagar el tocho de Letizias a 12,50, yo aquí actuó como agente y me reservo una comisión, por tanto ofrezco pagar a 12,30 el tocho de Letizias
> Señor Putin, si pillo algún tocho de Letizias del que se quiera deshacer, ahora es el momento de recoger plusvalias



Hoyga! No sea vago y actualice el BID-ASK...Si no lo hace NO VALE. 

(Como lo tenga que hacer yo cada vez os voy a cobrar comisión)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Imagino que se puede a la vez demandar y ofrecer moneda sin ningún problema, esto es un mercado libre, además la moneda que demanda tiene características especiales, quizá la forma de ponerlo sería meter una línea jerarquica por debajo del ask que hiciese referencia a esa familia de monedas.
> 
> De todas formas esperemos el veredicto de la comisión de arbitraje que preside Mr. Monster.




En efecto, creo que adjunta a la orden, junto al volumen, se pueden poner indicaciones específicas (trato en mano en tal o cual lugar, letizias, etc,etc). Ponerlo todo lo más clarito posible.


----------



## C.J. (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Por cierto Octubre y amigos, me acordé el otro día de que hay una utilidad clara en poner un precio tan fuera de mercado, zamparse alguna tierna gacelilla que se equivoque al poner la orden, lo que en un mercado complejo y poco transparente sucede.
> Bien, puede ser que fuera ese mi motivo y puede que no me haya salido, y supongamos que estoy aquí con mi tocho de karlillos sin ponerlo en valor, puedo retirar la oferta o puedo añadir algo de ruido por el otro lado
> Pues esta segunda opción es la que voy a realizar, un amigo numismático/filatélico que comenta que a las Letizias les da salida como arras y por tanto, esta dispuesto a pagar el tocho de Letizias a 12,50, yo aquí actuó como agente y me reservo una comisión, por tanto ofrezco pagar a 12,30 el tocho de Letizias
> Señor Putin, si pillo algún tocho de Letizias del que se quiera deshacer, ahora es el momento de recoger plusvalias




Yo tengo unas 70 letizias y sinceramente son las que en peor estado de conservación están. Si en el resto de años (incluida la otra emisión del 2004 la de Isabel la católica) casi el 98% de las monedas que poseo está plastificada y sin circular, en el caso de las Letizias es al contrario, la mayoría están abiertas y muchas bastante sobadas.


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

BID:  12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) 12,20 (200, Garrapatez); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE), 
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda) 12,95 (100, Monster); 17,00 (500, -H-)


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

Y ahora si el monster arbitraje lo permite, voy a ofrecer monedas de 12 euros a valor facial, pero si se me paga con 100 euros francia en oro o 5 euros plata holanda


----------



## -H- (25 Nov 2010)

C.J. dijo:


> Yo tengo unas 70 letizias y sinceramente son las que en peor estado de conservación están. Si en el resto de años (incluida la otra emisión del 2004 la de Isabel la católica) casi el 98% de las monedas que poseo está plastificada y sin circular, en el caso de las Letizias es al contrario, la mayoría están abiertas y muchas bastante sobadas.



Pues miel sobre hojuelas, pues más valdrán las que estén en estado correcto
Las que yo ofrezco o pido son con envoltorio y en grupo de 500 con su correspondiente certificado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Y ahora si el monster arbitraje lo permite, voy a ofrecer monedas de 12 euros a valor facial, pero si se me paga con 100 euros francia en oro o 5 euros plata holanda



No jodas el hilo... 

Si quieres indicarlo puedes ponerlo. Sugiero numerar las órdenes, respetar un BID-ASK con sólo precios, y poner las condiciones a continuación.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Y ahora si el monster arbitraje lo permite, voy a ofrecer monedas de 12 euros a valor facial, pero si se me paga con 100 euros francia en oro o 5 euros plata holanda



Por cierto, sólo un detalle, cuando pones de volumen 500 te comprometes a comprar 500 o menos (también puedes poner una orden AON=All Or Nothing, que quiere decir que te las compran todas o nada). Si no quieres comprar tantas pon menos. Si luego decides no comprar tantas poniendo excusas tu "karma" se verá afectado. Por ello, cada vez que alguien pone un BID se debe de estar bien seguro del volumen que se pone.


----------



## C.J. (26 Nov 2010)

Vaya, esto se anima.

Este fin de semana me lo pensare y el lunes pondré yo un ASK.


----------



## -H- (27 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, sólo un detalle, cuando pones de volumen 500 te comprometes a comprar 500 o menos (también puedes poner una orden AON=All Or Nothing, que quiere decir que te las compran todas o nada). Si no quieres comprar tantas pon menos. Si luego decides no comprar tantas poniendo excusas tu "karma" se verá afectado. Por ello, cada vez que alguien pone un BID se debe de estar bien seguro del volumen que se pone.



Tranqui Monster, pues esas monedas a mi me las pidio un numi que me pagaría a 12,50, justo ahora salgo a visitarle y de paso voy a pagarme el desayuno con una moneda de 12 euros a ver que pasa
Pongo un volumen mínimo de 500, pues ganado 20 céntimos en cada uno, tiene que ser un volumen mínimo para que me merezca la pena tomarme la molestia. Han de ser letizias sin circular que se puedan revender de arras


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Tranqui Monster, pues esas monedas a mi me las pidio un numi que me pagaría a 12,50, justo ahora salgo a visitarle y de paso voy a pagarme el desayuno con una moneda de 12 euros a ver que pasa
> Pongo un volumen mínimo de 500, pues ganado 20 céntimos en cada uno, tiene que ser un volumen mínimo para que me merezca la pena tomarme la molestia. Han de ser letizias sin circular que se puedan revender de arras



La cosa no funciona así. Hay que poner el volumen que quieres comprar o vender. Si quieres comprar por bloques de 500, pones en la orden AON lo cual significa que la orden no es fraccionable. Lo de "volumen mínimo" no funciona así. Puedes poner las órdenes que quieras (dentro de lo razonable).

La razón por la que no funciona así es muy simple. Imagínate de que de repente alguien consiguiese un millón de euros en Letizias a precio más bajo del que pones. Entonces te las podría vender con beneficio. ¿Tu numis tendría liquidez para tanto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Dic 2010)

Uppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garrapatez (3 Dic 2010)

Bueno como ya he cargado acabo de retirar mi demanda de 200 Karlillos, vuelvo a ofertar pero esta vez lo hago "All or nothing".

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100 AON, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Dic 2010)

Upp!!!

Señores actualicen sus ofertas si hay cambios. Recuerdo que las ofertas que no se han retirado son compromisos serios.


----------



## C.J. (14 Dic 2010)

Por animar el cotarro pongo 300 a la venta a 12.80 


Actualizo:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100 AON, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Dic 2010)

Añado una oferta que puede interesar a quién quiera coleccionarlas, pack coleccionista 4 unidades de todas las monedas desde el 2002 al 2010 a 15,5 Euros unidad:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100 AON, Talavera, Garrapatez); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

Conviene que tengamos un BID-ASK con la mayor claridad posible. Por eso propongo que tengamos un bid-ask sin condiciones sobre las monedas y otro con particularidades (numismáticas u otras). También, por defecto supondremos que todas las órdenes son AON, como he supuesto que es el caso.


*BID-ASK principal:*

BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)




*BID-ASK especial:*

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-)
ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Dic 2010)

Al spot ya están a 12,35 euracos...Al loro que este hilo va a empezar a moverse pronto...


----------



## hinka (28 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Al spot ya están a 12,35 euracos...Al loro que este hilo va a empezar a moverse pronto...



Mientras queden en el BdE..... la pregunta es:¿cuando las retirarán?


----------



## Vercingetorix (29 Dic 2010)

Voy ahora mismo al banco donde tengo la cuenta

Llamé para pedirles 100 monedas, pero solo les quedan 40

Iré por mas bancos preguntando, a ver


----------



## mave_victor (29 Dic 2010)

Vendo 250 monedas de 12€ a 16€


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

mave_victor dijo:


> Vendo 250 monedas de 12€ a 16€



¿Tú no eres el que ha posteado eso?



mave_victor dijo:


> Cuando baje la plata, todo el tiempo perdido en comprar moneditas, quedará en papel mojado.



A trollear a tu puta casa !


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2010)

*BID-ASK principal:*

BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)




*BID-ASK especial:*

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-)
ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## mave_victor (29 Dic 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Tú no eres el que ha posteado eso?
> 
> 
> 
> A trollear a tu puta casa !



Tengo un contacto que me facilita 250 moneditas, yo solo las ofrezco a un módico precio, si alguien está interesado. Si alguien quiere palets de monedas, no dude en contactar.


----------



## El cid (29 Dic 2010)

mave_victor dijo:


> Tengo un contacto que me facilita 250 moneditas, yo solo las ofrezco a un módico precio, si alguien está interesado. Si alguien quiere palets de monedas, no dude en contactar.



A 250 le llamas palets?

A cascarla palet-o. :XX:

El nuevo brote de trolls garantiza subidas espectaculares.


----------



## puntodecontrol (30 Dic 2010)

mave_victor dijo:


> Tengo un contacto que me facilita 250 moneditas, yo solo las ofrezco a un módico precio, si alguien está interesado. Si alguien quiere palets de monedas, no dude en contactar.




Y son de buena calidad esas 250?? Mira que no las quiero cortadas que luego me sientan mal... yo solo de la buena )


----------



## Milo (30 Dic 2010)

Entonses, che... resumiendo: 
- ¿yo compro monedita de 12 euros de plata en el banco...? 
- y me los compra a 16,65 mangos ... quiéeen!!!??

hagan plata, señores!

PD: ¿cuantas tengo que comprar para que me salga a cuenta lo que gasto en gasolina/bus/taxi/metro para ir al banco? ¿las tienen? ¿hay que hacerse socio de algo? ...
perdón por el flood y las FAQ ya contestadas, me cansé del hilo en las dos primeras discusiones


----------



## kalemania (4 Ene 2011)

Yo animo el cotarro vendiendo 500 sin circular del 2010 a 14 AON



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> *BID-ASK principal:*
> 
> BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
> ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)
> ...


----------



## kalemania (4 Ene 2011)

Quedaría asi:
*BID-ASK principal:*BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)



*BID-ASK especial:*

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-)
ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);14,00 (500 2010 uncirculated, kalemania); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## C.J. (7 Ene 2011)

Up Parriba.


----------



## kalemania (20 Ene 2011)

Retiro mis monedas:

Actualizo:

*BID-ASK principal:*BID: 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses) ; 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)



*BID-ASK especial:*

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-)
ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## pep007 (20 Ene 2011)

Hola, ya veis que la plata y el horo se van al peo.

Compro 100 a 12,50€


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Ene 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Hola, ya veis que la plata y el horo se van al peo.
> 
> Compro 100 a 12,50€



Buen intento :no:


----------



## Mininota (16 Feb 2011)

Hola.
Compro MIL UNCIRCULATED y en su original plastic, a 12,35
Me da igual que sean Letizias o no.
(No sé si si hace así una oferta, BID o lo que sea; pero si álguien las tiene, yo se las compro con la operación en directo n Madrid, no correos ni nada de eso).
Gracias


----------



## Yosako_borrado (16 Feb 2011)

¿Puede uno vender corto al desnudo?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Hola, ya veis que la plata y el horo se van al peo.
> 
> Compro 100 a 12,50€





Mininota dijo:


> Hola.
> Compro MIL UNCIRCULATED y en su original plastic, a 12,35
> Me da igual que sean Letizias o no.
> (No sé si si hace así una oferta, BID o lo que sea; pero si álguien las tiene, yo se las compro con la operación en directo n Madrid, no correos ni nada de eso).
> Gracias



Editáis el BID-ASK y ponéis vuestra oferta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> ¿Puede uno vender corto al desnudo?



Si...y entonces tienes que aceptar pagarés...


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Feb 2011)

Actualizo con la demanda de Mininota:

*BID-ASK principal*:
BID: 12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)



*BID-ASK especial*:
BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-)
ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## pep007 (17 Feb 2011)

Actualizome:

BID-ASK principal:
BID: 12,50 (100, pep007); 12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),
ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)



BID-ASK especial:
BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-)
ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Renovatio (17 Feb 2011)

Venga, me uno para darle ritmo, y por que mola mucho crear un mercado no regulado por la SEC xDDDD


*BID-ASK principal:*

BID: 12,50 (100, pep007); 12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)


*BID-ASK especial:*

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ; 12,25 (50, solo de Isabel I, Colón o Don Quijote, Brillantes y Sin Circular, Valladolid o Madrid, Renovatio)

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 14,50 (30, 3 de cada de los 10 modelos, Pucela o Madrid, Renovatio; 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Y por si os parece bién, aunque yo no lo pongo, recomiendo para posts futuros, si aumenta el volumen de "contratos", postearlo tal que asi:

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, C.J.)
12,95 (100, Monster)
13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez)
17,00 (500, -H-)

Como que se ve mejor, pero como veais.


----------



## pep007 (17 Feb 2011)

cargado, gracias, me borro.

Y si, me gusta mas el formato Renovatio.

BID-ASK principal:

BID: 12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ; 12,25 (50, solo de Isabel I, Colón o Don Quijote, Brillantes y Sin Circular, Valladolid o Madrid, Renovatio)

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 14,50 (30, 3 de cada de los 10 modelos, Pucela o Madrid, Renovatio; 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Y por si os parece bién, aunque yo no lo pongo, recomiendo para posts futuros, si aumenta el volumen de "contratos", postearlo tal que asi:

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, C.J.)
12,95 (100, Monster)
13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez)
17,00 (500, -H-)


----------



## Mininota (17 Feb 2011)

Bueno, pues habida cuenta de que mis amiguetes de la banca me van a traer (a puñaditos de cien, pero me las traen) monedillas de 12, retiro mi BID.
Supongo que un BID, mientras nadie haya dicho "trato hecho" o como se diga en Bolsa, se puede retirar, ¿no?
Y gracias a todos, que si no ahora estaría haciendo acopio de 20 y no de 12...


----------



## Mininota (17 Feb 2011)

Ya me da corte seguir preguntando, pero...
¿Hay algún hilo que trate de comprar oro en joyas en subastas tipo Ansorena, Durán...?
Gracias anticipadas...


----------



## Renovatio (18 Feb 2011)

Edito mis posiciones, voy a intentar alejarme al máximo del trollaco este que tenemos por aqui, ya me ha cansado del todo.

BID-ASK principal:

BID: 12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); 12,95 (100, Monster); 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); 17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Yosako_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

Mininota dijo:


> Supongo que un BID, mientras nadie haya dicho "trato hecho" o como se diga en Bolsa, se puede retirar, ¿no?



Sí, y de hecho en Bolsa a veces se ponen no con la intención de ejecutarlos, sino la de manipular el mercado haciendo creer que hay más oferta/demanda de la que hay.


----------



## Yosako_borrado (18 Feb 2011)

Me he pillado 3 de 12€ hoy. Si quiero más me tendré que pasar por el BdE, en fin...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Feb 2011)

Actualizo mi ASK y añado un BID a 12,10 :


BID-ASK principal:

BID: 12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); *12,10 (100, Monster, Madrid)*; 12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) ; 12,80 (300, C.J.); *13,10 (100, Monster, Madrid)*; 13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez); *13,50 (100, Monster, Madrid)*; 17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

BID-ASK principal:

BID: 
*12,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)*; 
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) 
12,80 (300, C.J.)
*13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)* 
13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez) 
*13,90 (100, Monster, Madrid)*
17,00 (500, -H-)




BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> BID-ASK principal:
> 
> BID:
> *12,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)*;
> ...



Yosako ASK: BID máximo+0.01 (36)
:XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> Yosako ASK: BID máximo+0.01 (36)
> :XX:



Edítalo si no no vale. 

Y hay que poner un precio fijo (e ir actualizándolo si quieres moverlo)


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Edítalo si no no vale.
> 
> Y hay que poner un precio fijo (e ir actualizándolo si quieres moverlo)



¡Precisamente la broma estaba ahí! Referenciando el ASK a BID máximo + 0.01 es lo mismo que decir que no están a la venta, pues por mucho que subas el bid nunca llega al ask.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Me pillo las 300 de C.J. a 12,80 (plata amonedada underspot con seguro! Qué más se puede pedir?). 

El forero C.J. acaba de realizar una plusvalía de 240 euros con sus mnedas de 12 euros. 

¿Quien decía que no se iba a ganar dinero con esas monedas? :XX:


BID-ASK principal:

BID: 
12,40 (100, Monster, Madrid); 
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) 
12,80 (300, C.J.)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez) 
13,90 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)




BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Edito el ASK quitando la orden cerrada con C.J. y pongo el PRECIO que es el precio de cierre de la última transacción.

Actualizo también el precio de mis órdenes.


PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID: 
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid); 
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota); 
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses); 
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK: 
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales) 
13,20 (100, Talavera, Garrapatez)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)




BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Feb 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me pillo las 300 de C.J. a 12,80 (plata amonedada underspot con seguro! Qué más se puede pedir?).
> 
> El forero C.J. acaba de realizar una plusvalía de 240 euros con sus mnedas de 12 euros.
> 
> ...



Esto no ha hecho más que empezar, como siga subiendo la plata nos las van a quitar de las manos :XX:.

Voy a actualizar mi ASK ya que no estoy interesado en vender salvo que saque una plusvalía interesante.


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Feb 2011)

BID-ASK principal:

BID:
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
*13,60* (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Y no teolvides del PRECIO que ya tenemos PRECIO al haberse efectuado la primera transacción en internet de un mercado espontáneo no regulado entre particulares. Hito histórico!!




*PRECIO: 12,80*


BID-ASK principal:

BID:
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
*13,60* (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez[/QUOTE]


----------



## maragold (22 Feb 2011)

Me uno a los BIDs...

*PRECIO: 12,80*


BID-ASK principal:

BID:
12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
*13,60* (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Argentum emere (22 Feb 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo y no sé como funciona esto de la oferta-demanda. Me gustaría vender mis monedas. ¿Compráis vosotros de verdad a los precios que se escriben en este hilo, o por el contrario, es ficticio?

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo y no sé como funciona esto de la oferta-demanda. Me gustaría vender mis monedas. ¿Compráis vosotros de verdad a los precios que se escriben en este hilo, o por el contrario, es ficticio?
> 
> Un saludo



Yo acabo de cerrar el trato con el forero CJ y me parece de confianza. No creo que quiera que le pague con dinero ficticio.


Si quieres vender tus monedas pon tu oferta en el ASK. Si alguien la acepta y os ponéis de acuerdo para la transacción pues las habrás vendido.


----------



## Argentum emere (22 Feb 2011)

Gracias Montespeculator.

¿Qué tengo que hacer para introducir el ASK o BID?

Un saludo de nuevo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> Gracias Montespeculator.
> 
> ¿Qué tengo que hacer para introducir el ASK o BID?
> 
> Un saludo de nuevo



Repostea el BID-ASK editándolo y poniendo tu oferta.

Pon el lugar de la transacción. Son compromisos firmes, aunque no estás obligado a aceptar tratos con usuarios pomperos.


----------



## silverdaemon (22 Feb 2011)

*compro*

hola...compro monedas de 12 euros de plata, pago 12,40 por cada una. En valencia. Poner privado, proponiendo cantidad


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Feb 2011)

silverdaemon dijo:


> hola...compro monedas de 12 euros de plata, pago 12,40 por cada una. En valencia. Poner privado, proponiendo cantidad



Edita el Bid-ask si no, no es válido.

Para anuncios de compra-venta tienes otro hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-ii.html


Por cierto, en Valencia creo que el forero merche400 vendía las suyas.


----------



## Tylacin (22 Feb 2011)

Yo también me uno:

PRECIO: 12,80


BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## debianita (22 Feb 2011)

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
*16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)*
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Tylacin (22 Feb 2011)

Ups, Edito que he cometido un error de novato, queria vender no comprar, espero me disculpen, asi que quedaria asi:

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:
12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## debianita (22 Feb 2011)

Hoyga!!! Que ha eliminado mi entrada 

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja) 
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
*16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)*
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

Después de un tiempo sin entrar, en primer lugar agradecer a Monsterspeculator la compra y la confianza.

Por otra parte animar a los foreros a animar el cotarro.

Yo por mi parte me actualizo:

PRECIO: 12,80


BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja) 
*13,00 (300, C.J. Madrid)*
*13,20 (200, C.J. Madrid)*
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
*13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)*
13,60 (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez) 


Ahí queda eso.


----------



## debianita (22 Feb 2011)

Joder esto es un cachondeo, me vuelven a ignorar 

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid);
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid);
12,35(1000, Madrid, Mininota);
12,05 (100, Madrid, Ulisses);
12,00 (infinitas, BdE),

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja) 
13,00 (300, C.J. Madrid)
13,20 (200, C.J. Madrid)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Talavera o Madrid, Garrapatez)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## C.J. (22 Feb 2011)

Jaja, perdona, es que hago copy paste y debió ser antes de que lo corrigieras.

Un saludo y perdona.


----------



## Garrapatez (22 Feb 2011)

Reactualizo con mis nueva oferta más conservadora:

PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (150, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Tylacin (23 Feb 2011)

Actualizo:

PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Y con Membrillos?



Los foreros veteranos se pueden reservar el "derecho de admisión". Es muy probable que se den casos en que se prefiera tratar con foreros con referencia a un precio superior. Por ejemplo, en mi caso no tengo problema en comprarle a CJ sus 300 monedas, pero no se las hubiese comprado a un pompero.


----------



## Dr. Rumack (2 Mar 2011)

Actualizo:

PRECIO: 13,00

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
*13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)*
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Mar 2011)

El PRECIO es el precio de la última transacción efectuada. 

Aprovecho para actualizar mis órdenes.



PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monster, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
*13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)*
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monster, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)




Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Actualizo:
> 
> PRECIO: 13,00
> 
> ...


----------



## carlosmartinez (3 Mar 2011)

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,37 (100, Monster, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,40 (100, Monster, Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (100, Monster, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Mar 2011)

A ver si actualizamos correctamente. Hay que tomar la última lista de bid-ask. Respetar el precio que está puesto, etc,etc

El que no sepa como funciona el tema que no se meta. Añado además el precio al spot:


SPOT: 13,63

PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)








carlosmartinez dijo:


> BID-ASK principal:
> 
> BID:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Rumack (8 Mar 2011)

Vuelvo a actualizar. Esta vez subo a 500, más de lo que te puedes llevar en una semana yendo al BdE.

8/3/11 a las 12h
SPOT: 13,92 

PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,20 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## electric0 (9 Mar 2011)

Me voy a disculpar de entrada, porque como no entiendo el hilo alguien tendra que poner convenientemente mi demanda...

Por cierto, gracias de antemano y de antebrazo si fuere preciso, por colocar mi demanda en el sitio correcto.

Compro Karlillos en Cordoba capital, o alrrededores proximos, pago 12,50 por cada uno, en lotes minimos de 50 unidades, es decir 50 unidades o mas, hasta varios cientos si nos ponemos de acuerdo.

Un saludo y reitero mis agradecimientos para el que lo coloque en el listado correctamente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Me voy a disculpar de entrada, porque como no entiendo el hilo alguien tendra que poner convenientemente mi demanda...
> 
> Por cierto, gracias de antemano y de antebrazo si fuere preciso, por colocar mi demanda en el sitio correcto.
> 
> ...



Jajaja...por ti lo hago...pero hay que decir un número concreto de monedas. De momento te pongo 50. Remplázalo por el número máximo.

Tu orden va al BID porque estás ofreciendo COMPRAR (BID=Pedir un precio).


8/3/11 a las 12h
SPOT: 13,92 

PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (50, Electric0, Córdoba)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,20 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## LamaTibetano (10 Mar 2011)

Resulta estimulante ver que el forero (electric0) que, probablemente, más karlillos lleva acumulados, está dispuesto a comprar, incluso a sobreprecio, todos los que le ofrezcan mientras su bancolchón mantenga algo de fuelle.

Aunque, por otro lado, no deja de tener un cierto regusto madmaxista:
Fé en la plata = desconfianza en lo que nos espera.

Sigamos acumulando metal mientras podamos.


----------



## electric0 (10 Mar 2011)

8/3/11 a las 12h
SPOT: 13,92 

PRECIO: 12,80

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (de 50 hasta 500, Electric0, Córdoba)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,20 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez


No se si se puede escribir tal y como lo he escrito, espero que este bien, en cualquier caso me lo cambiais el que edite de nuevo





LamaTibetano dijo:


> Resulta estimulante ver que el forero (electric0) que, probablemente, más karlillos lleva acumulados, está dispuesto a comprar, incluso a sobreprecio, todos los que le ofrezcan mientras su bancolchón mantenga algo de fuelle.
> 
> Aunque, por otro lado, no deja de tener un cierto regusto madmaxista:
> Fé en la plata = desconfianza en lo que nos espera.
> ...



No, para nada, doy fe de que hay quien tiene mas que yo, ademas de que nunca podrialo cojer, por eso de diferencia de rentas y tal....

DEsconfianza en lo que nos espera???? pues si, para que engañarnos, y mas cuando se han visto y vivido guerras (aunque no propias) escasez y hambres (propias y ajenas)

Es el momento de empezar, despacio, a mover hilos, a comprar y vender, a recuperar el trueque, a sembrar para recoger, a abonar el terreno....... las buenas cosechas se obtienen no por la bondad del terreno, si no seleccionando semillas, regando, y cultivando......

Filosofico estoy de mañanas........ no me hagais demasiado caso ¿o si?

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Rumack (10 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Es el momento de empezar, despacio, a mover hilos, a comprar y vender, a recuperar el trueque, a sembrar para recoger, a abonar el terreno....... las buenas cosechas se obtienen no por la bondad del terreno, si no seleccionando semillas, regando, y cultivando......



Aprender a sacarte las castañas del fuego es la mejor inversion que se puede hacer en la vida. Además, aunque siempre estes a tiempo de aprender, es mejor hacerlo despacio y con calma que obligado y con prisas.





electric0 dijo:


> Filosofico estoy de mañanas........ no me hagais demasiado caso ¿o si?




Es el cafe, que nos pone tontos... ::


----------



## electric0 (14 Mar 2011)

Solo por hoy..... 13€ por pieza.... y hasta 3000€ que tengo en papelines de colores.... ¿nadie se anima? el transporte y tal ya lo poneis vosotros....

Un saludo.


----------



## carlosmartinez (16 Mar 2011)

Pongo durante el dia de hoy y de mañana 30 karlillos a 12,30 + envio

SPOT: 13,03

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,80 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## VOTIN (16 Mar 2011)

¿ pero de verdad esta birria de hilo sirve para algo?

llevais haciendo el lila con el bid y con el ASK ni se sabe y no cerrais una puta operacion
Dejad de jugar a los brokers, que solo estais haciendo el ridi ,y coged un parchis

Si fuerais empleados mios os ponia en la calle a hacer la idem


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Mar 2011)

A ver, lo vuelvo a explicar. EL que quiera poner una orden que la ponga como Dios manda. Si no se enmierda el hilo. Si quiere hacer anuncios que lo haga en el hilo de compra-venta.


----------



## electric0 (17 Mar 2011)

Os dejo dos dias y me lo dejais caer todo jajajajajaja...

En fin, perdimos los 800€/k despues de lo de japon, interesa seguir acumulando entonces, quizas sea la ultima ventana "barata" antes de la siguiente subida...

Ni compro ni vendo entonces, a seguir recorriendo pueblos y Bde's, "limpiando" lo poquito que vaya quedando.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Mar 2011)

electric0 dijo:


> Os dejo dos dias y me lo dejais caer todo jajajajajaja...
> 
> En fin, perdimos los 800€/k despues de lo de japon, interesa seguir acumulando entonces, quizas sea la ultima ventana "barata" antes de la siguiente subida...
> 
> ...



Si quieres habla con el putodire a mi me consiguio 3000€ en monedas
eso si,por lo menos a cafe con churros le tienes que invitar


----------



## electric0 (17 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si quieres habla con el putodire a mi me consiguio 3000€ en monedas
> eso si,por lo menos a cafe con churros le tienes que invitar



A cafe, te, churros, tostadas, cervezas, pinchos de tortilla, refrescos y/o varios, dependiendo la hora del dia y estacion del año esta invitado y vos tambien si me complaceis con vuesa presencia, jajajajajajaja

No es ese el problema, el problema es otro, el principal es que normalmente no puedo viajar, como mucho Sevilla, salir despues del cafe y volver a comer... cosas de la vida....

En fin.... ya cambiran las cosas mas adelante.

Un saludo


----------



## maragold (22 Mar 2011)

He adquirido las 30 de carlosmartinez a 12,30. Aprovecho para actualizar mi BID...


PRECIO: 12,30

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Mar 2011)

Podéis añadir en el BID 500 moneditas a 12,21 €

Espero ofertas. Gracias

Estoy en olestalkyn arroba gmail punto com


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Podéis añadir en el BID 500 moneditas a 12,21 €
> 
> Espero ofertas. Gracias
> 
> Estoy en olestalkyn arroba gmail punto com



En que pueblo de rusia estas?
Dame una combinacion para el euromillon ,5 numeros del 1 al 50 y dos del 1 al 9


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Podéis añadir en el BID 500 moneditas a 12,21 €
> 
> Espero ofertas. Gracias
> 
> Estoy en olestalkyn arroba gmail punto com



A ver si entendemos como funciona...

Lo tienes que añadir tú como todo hijo de vecino.


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Mar 2011)

BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)
13,20 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> BID-ASK principal:
> 
> BID:
> 
> ...



Pssst
tiburaska
que hay de lo mio


----------



## Hastur (27 Mar 2011)

Son ofertas divisibles. Cuento es la " pieza" mínima? Me interesarían unas 50 en Madrid y pagaría 13, si es posible levantar 50 a JC lo haría y si no pondré mi BID .

Gracias


----------



## C.J. (29 Mar 2011)

Viendo que en el BdE de Madrid no hay desde hace meses y que en el de Toledo ya no quedan desde hace 2 semanas, todo ello sumado a que cada vez es más complicado conseguir monedas, actualizo mis ofertas:


BID-ASK principal:

BID:

12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, BCN)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90(100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Dr. Rumack (30 Mar 2011)

Parece que hace algun tiempo a alguien se le olvidó actualizar con la ultima tabla... Aprovecho la ocasión para actualizar y recordarles que vendo 500 monedas a 13 €, solo hasta el viernes. Ah, y recuerden que me tengo que pagar la carrera! un poco de solidaridad...


BID:

12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)





C.J. dijo:


> Viendo que en el BdE de Madrid no hay desde hace meses y que en el de Toledo ya no quedan desde hace 2 semanas, todo ello sumado a que cada vez es más complicado conseguir monedas, actualizo mis ofertas:
> 
> 
> BID-ASK principal:
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Mar 2011)

Actualizo. 

Las pago a 12,85 en Madrid.



BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## inver (31 Mar 2011)

Actualizo lo que pongo en rojo:

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK: 
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 31/03/2011 14:45: 14.189 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.60
eurusd: 1.4185
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Mar 2011)

Actualizo y pongo en Rojo..


Actualizo lo que pongo en rojo:

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (80, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 31/03/2011 14:45: 14.189 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.60
eurusd: 1.4185
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (31 Mar 2011)

Hamijos Andasules, las pago a 12,35 en Málaga.

Actualizo y pongo en rojo:

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (80, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 31/03/2011 14:45: 14.189 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.60
eurusd: 1.4185
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## Cordoba (1 Abr 2011)

Actualizo, córdoba desde madrid

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (80, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico) 
ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 31/03/2011 14:45: 14.189 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.60
eurusd: 1.4185
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm[/QUOTE]


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Actualizo yo el normal y especial:

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (80, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)
ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


Cantidad de plata 925 en gramos 18
Cantidad de plata 999 en gramos 16,65
Cotizacion de la onza en € 26,60
Precio de la plata contenido en moneda 14,24


----------



## Dr. Rumack (1 Abr 2011)

Es viernes, no hay ofertas y se acabaron en Barna. Vendo 300 a 14€.

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (80, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


Cantidad de plata 925 en gramos 18
Cantidad de plata 999 en gramos 16,65
Cotizacion de la onza en € 26,60
Precio de la plata contenido en moneda 14,24


----------



## Cordoba (1 Abr 2011)

actualizo con mi oferta.


BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12, 80(20 cordoba, madrid. monedas en plastico de cada emision excepto 2008, 2009, 2010)
12,30 ( 200 con plastico. cordoba en madrid)
ASK: 
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 31/03/2011 14:45: 14.189 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.60
eurusd: 1.4185
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm[/QUOTE]


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> actualizo con mi oferta.
> 
> 
> BID:
> ...



[/QUOTE]

edita el post compi, me has quitado de los dos sitios que me puse ayer ;-)


----------



## Cordoba (1 Abr 2011)

actualizo con mi oferta.


BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (500, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID: 
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12, 80(20 monedas en plastico de cada emision excepto 2008, 2009, 2010)

ASK: 
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda); 
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 31/03/2011 14:45: 14.189 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.60
eurusd: 1.4185
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm[/QUOTE]


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Abr 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> actualizo con mi oferta.



Sigo sin aparecer, copia el ultimo correcto, que es de DR. Rumack y añade ahi lo tuyo.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Abr 2011)

Creo que este es bueno puntodecontrol

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,00 (80, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


Cantidad de plata 925 en gramos 18
Cantidad de plata 999 en gramos 16,65
Cotizacion de la onza en € 26,60
Precio de la plata contenido en moneda 14,24[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Abr 2011)

Actualizo: Mi lote está vendido..


BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,40 (30 [pack coleccionista: 3ud x 10 ediciones], Inver, Madrid)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


Cantidad de plata 925 en gramos 18
Cantidad de plata 999 en gramos 16,65
Cotizacion de la onza en € 26,60
Precio de la plata contenido en moneda 14,24


----------



## inver (2 Abr 2011)

Que coño me va a reportar el ganar 3.4€ por moneda vendida?.
Lo que yo realmente quiero es tener algunos ahorrillos en plata!!.
A tomar por saco, retiro mi oferta de venta de karlitos.



BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Abr 2011)

Lo que yo no entiendo aquí es, por ejemplo, si Carlosmartinez de Barcelona vende 100 karlillos a 12,80 y Monsterpeculator de Madrid compra 100 karlillos a 12,85 ¿a qué están esperando para ponerse de acuerdo?
12.85 - 12.80 = 0.05
100 * 0.05 = 5 eypos para gastos de envio.
El resto a medias... o no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo aquí es, por ejemplo, si Carlosmartinez de Barcelona vende 100 karlillos a 12,80 y Monsterpeculator de Madrid compra 100 karlillos a 12,85 ¿a qué están esperando para ponerse de acuerdo?
> 12.85 - 12.80 = 0.05
> 100 * 0.05 = 5 eypos para gastos de envio.
> El resto a medias... o no?



Que bajen las tarifas de correos?

"El resto a medias"....croe que no entiendes de qué va esto. Si pongo 12,85 es que no quiero pagar más...


----------



## Platón (3 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo aquí es, por ejemplo, si Carlosmartinez de Barcelona vende 100 karlillos a 12,80 y Monsterpeculator de Madrid compra 100 karlillos a 12,85 ¿a qué están esperando para ponerse de acuerdo?
> 12.85 - 12.80 = 0.05
> 100 * 0.05 = 5 eypos para gastos de envio.
> El resto a medias... o no?



Hay quien mata por 5 euros, incluso por menos...

Comúnmente se les conoce como gitanos o trileros, se jactan de exprimir al vendedor al máximo para después revender con 5 céntimos de ganancia, que por 100 son 5 euritos que le dan para comer.

Es el escalón más bajo del pasaplaterismo.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Abr 2011)

Con el paquete azul de correos, los gastos de envío normales son de 6,6 €.
Pero si le añades seguro de 1300 € (100 monedas+gastos) y acuse de recibo se planta en casi 55€. Lo cual pondría el precio final de las monedas en 13,35.

.: Correos :. Calculador de tarifas


----------



## C.J. (3 Abr 2011)

Yo las ventas y las compras las hago PERSONALMENTE y sólo con gente que me inspire confianza. Cada uno es muy libre de hacer las transacciones como quiera, pero yo no actuaría de otra manera.


----------



## Taxidermista (3 Abr 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Con el paquete azul de correos, los gastos de envío normales son de 6,6 €.
> Pero si le añades seguro de 1300 € (100 monedas+gastos) y acuse de recibo se planta en casi 55€. Lo cual pondría el precio final de las monedas en 13,35.
> 
> .: Correos :. Calculador de tarifas



Eso se enviaría por Postal Exprés, que serían *27,06 euros* con seguro de 1.300 euros incluido, entrega en 48 horas máximo (en la península). Con MRW creo que se podría conseguir algo más barato con sobres prepagados.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Abr 2011)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Canjeo 250 karlos de 12e, anónimos, a 19,50euros (diferentes años) gastos de entrega NO incluidos; Fecha límite 00.00 HORAS DEL 6-abril-2011.
> 
> 
> OPORTUNIDAD
> ...



No sé si te he entendido bien, ¿karlillos de 12 lerus a 19.50 cada uno y sin incluir gastos e envío?


----------



## ido (4 Abr 2011)

Confirmo k hoy lunes en el BDE de BCN se han acabado las monedas de 12€ de plata.

Llame para verifica si tenían sobre las 9H y en cuando llegue sobre las 10 y poco agotadas...

Le pregunto al cajero y me comenta que solo una compañera disponía esa mañana y que se agotaron, le pregunto de si dispondrán dice k les han dicho k se agotaron abajo (bodega) y k no servirán mas.

A todo esto me dice bueno siempre hemos tenido no se k a pasado últimamente... ante tal inocente le comento, pues sencillo k la plata k tiene la moneda vale mas k la moneda. 

Y no os lo perdáis, me dice IMPOSIBLE eso no es así solo paso con una moneda de 100 pesetas me comenta, la plata que tienen estas monedas de 12€ sera por valor de 5-6€, y yo :: di que si hombre k tu eres un profesional y tu por algo estas hay atrás :XX: total que le iba a contestar cundo vuelva a por las de 20€ me lo repites, pero digo para que :bla:

Total que detrás mio va un tio que también quería monedas de 12€ y el cajero le dice bueno tenemos de 20€, a esto le pregunta el otro y tienen la misma plata de 925 y el cajero dice bueno eso no lo se... a esto que aclaro yo son la misma moneda solo cambia el acuñado la cantidad de plata y tipo es el mismo, la cara del cajero no tenia precio 

Bueno pues viaje en balde... menos por la historieta :rolleye:


----------



## QuepasaRey (4 Abr 2011)

ido dijo:


> Y no os lo perdáis, me dice IMPOSIBLE eso no es así


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Abr 2011)

A mi el otro día me dijeron en una sucursal al preguntar por las monedas de 12€ que *no existían*:: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

No es coña, de verdad que me lo dijo y además con mucho aplomo.
Estoy por pedirles una copia de las imágenes de la cámara de seguridad con el momento, a ver si se ve mi cara


----------



## kaxkamel (4 Abr 2011)

me uno en rojo

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## arcanoid (5 Abr 2011)

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## inver (5 Abr 2011)

Por si le interesa a alguien:

Valor en plata 05/03/2011 17:45 *14.644 €/moneda*
spot plata: 38.90
eurusd: 1.4220
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Abr 2011)

BID:

12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,45 (75, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## Taxidermista (5 Abr 2011)

inver dijo:


> Por si le interesa a alguien:
> 
> Valor en plata 05/03/2011 17:45 *14.644 €/moneda*
> spot plata: 38.90
> ...



Para no inducir a error y cumplir las normas si fuese tan amable de usar comas para separar los decimales se agradecería.


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Abr 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Para no inducir a error y cumplir las normas si fuese tan amable de usar comas para separar los decimales se agradecería.



Yo uso comas para separar las centenas de las unidades de millar. Pero estoy de acuerdo en que esa forma de escribir el número es confusa.

Creo que lo mejor es escribir dos ó cuatro cifras decimales, pero no tres.


----------



## Hastur (6 Abr 2011)

BID:

13,10 (50, Hastur, Madrid)
12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (100, Carlosmartinez, Barcelona)
13,45 (75, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## maragold (6 Abr 2011)

Actualizo mi posición y elimino a carlosmartinez que me ha confirmado por MP que no le quedan...

BID:

13,10 (50, Hastur, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,45 (75, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## Tylacin (7 Abr 2011)

Actualizo, y bajo el precio:

BID:

13,10 (50, Hastur, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,21 (500, olestalkyn)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,45 (75, Inversionoro, Navarra)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Valor en plata 01/03/2011 23:00 14.21 €/moneda
spot plata: 37.77
eurusd: 1.4232
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Abr 2011)

Quito mi oferta. Ya tengo lo que buscaba.
Saludos



Tylacin dijo:


> Actualizo, y bajo el precio:
> 
> BID:
> 
> ...


----------



## inver (8 Abr 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa y/o alguien quiere actualizar los precios cuando abra una nueva pagina BID/ASK


Fecha actualización: 08/04/2011 18-30 horas
spot plata: 40.43
eurusd: 1.4427
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: *15.001€/moneda*


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Abr 2011)

Actualizo stock y precios:

BID:

13,10 (50, Hastur, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (160, Inversionoro, Norte)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

spot plata: 40.43
eurusd: 1.4427
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.001€/moneda


----------



## juan35 (11 Abr 2011)

Algun forero sabe si quedan monedas en la sucursal del BDE de Donosti?


----------



## Hastur (11 Abr 2011)

Elimino mi oferta.

BID:

13,00 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (160, Inversionoro, Norte)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

spot plata: 40.43
eurusd: 1.4427
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.001€/moneda[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (12 Abr 2011)

Mi oferta se a vendido, actualizo tabla


BID:

13,00 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

spot plata: 40.43
eurusd: 1.4427
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.001€/moneda[/QUOTE]


----------



## 123456 (13 Abr 2011)

Hola???????? estoy mandando mensajes privados a un forero que tiene monedas de 12 euros en venta y no me contesta¡¡¡ ¿podeis contestar? si no os interesa venderlas, quitar el anuncio por favor.
Gracias.


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Abr 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Hola???????? estoy mandando mensajes privados a un forero que tiene monedas de 12 euros en venta y no me contesta¡¡¡ ¿podeis contestar? si no os interesa venderlas, quitar el anuncio por favor.
> Gracias.



Los que tienen anuncio deberían poner una notificación por email en el panel de control.


----------



## inver (15 Abr 2011)

Por si a alguien le interesa y/o alguien quiere actualizar los precios cuando abra una nueva pagina BID/ASK


Fecha actualización: 15/04/2011 00:00 horas
spot plata: 42.15
eurusd: 1.4488
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor a cotización de spot: 15.574€/moneda
Valor a cotización de plata inversión SEMPSA: 20.682€/moneda + IVA


----------



## Taxidermista (15 Abr 2011)

inver dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa y/o alguien quiere actualizar los precios cuando abra una nueva pagina BID/ASK
> 
> 
> Fecha actualización: 15/04/2011 00:00 horas
> ...



Por favor, podrías utilizar la coma para separar los decimales? Muchas gracias.


----------



## inver (15 Abr 2011)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Por favor, podrías utilizar la coma para separar los decimales? Muchas gracias.



Definitivamente lamento mucho no poder garantizar el cumplimiento de esta correcta petición.
En el bloque numérico del teclado, junto al cero esta el punto para indicar los decimales y por comodidad son ya muchos años utilizándolo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2011)

Actualizo ofertas.

BID:

13,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Spot en euros: 948.34 Kg
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.790€/moneda


----------



## maragold (15 Abr 2011)

Actualizo mis BIDs...

BID:

13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
15,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Spot en euros: 948.34 Kg
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.790€/moneda


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Abr 2011)

Actualizo las mias, es tonteria a dia de hoy venderlas por menos de 14€

BID:

13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,50 (300, C.J., Madrid)
13,70 (200, C.J., Madrid)
13,90 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Spot en euros: 948.34 Kg
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.790€/moneda


----------



## C.J. (15 Abr 2011)

Actualizo mis ofertas y retiro parte de los lotes, ya que ahora interesa acumular y otros están vendidos.

BID:

13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,30 (300, C.J., Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)

Spot en euros: 948.34 Kg
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm

Valor de la plata en cada moneda: 15.790€/moneda


----------



## inver (18 Abr 2011)

Pues ya ha pasado los 16€/moneda

Fecha actualización: 18/04/2011 16:00 horas
spot plata: 43.11
eurusd: 1.4250
onza/gm: 31.1034768
contenido plata fina: 16.65gm
Cotización SEMPSA plata inversión: 1.31321€/gm. + IVA

Valor a cotización de spot: 16.19€/moneda
Valor a cotización de plata inversión SEMPSA: 21.86€/moneda + IVA


----------



## ido (18 Abr 2011)

No es por hacer publi del andorrano, pero a dia de hoy si estas por bcn el las compra a unos 14€, supongo que gente como Dr Rumack ya lo revisa.
Es una tontería esperar por 10 o 15 céntimos de diferencia si se quiere la pasta.

Cotización Compra-Venta

Yo por mi parte lo tengo claro, las guardo hasta que las cambie "gratis" por las de 20€ todo y que es probable que finalmente la plata corrija en poco, yo llevo toda la semana pasada esperando eso y nada... y encima hoy montaña rusa de las raras :: (ya saveis donde hay mas info).

Ahora esta en 42.75$


----------



## C.J. (18 Abr 2011)

Va a llegar a los 20 en menos de lo que imaginamos.


----------



## 123456 (18 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Va a llegar a los 20 en menos de lo que imaginamos.



tienes un mp


----------



## C.J. (18 Abr 2011)

Actualizo mis ofertas y retiro parte de los lotes, ya que ahora interesa acumular y otros están vendidos.

BID:

13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,10 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,30 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,40 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2011)

Actualizo

BID:

14,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,10 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,30 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,40 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,00 (100 Isabel 2004 en sus ristras de plástico, donostia-san sebastian)
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)[/QUOTE]


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Abr 2011)

vendidas las mías, borro y actualizo:

BID:

14,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,10 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,30 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,40 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (200, Garrapatez, Talavera o Madrid)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
15,50 (36 [pack coleccionista: 4ud x cada año], Talavera, Garrapatez)[/QUOTE]


----------



## C.J. (19 Abr 2011)

Así es, ese es el facial de la moneda.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> No entiendo nada. El BDE vende monedas de plata a 12€. Estas monedas tienen 16g de plata. Ahora el gr de plata está +- a 1 €. ¿Me estáis diciendo que el BDE vende por 12€ monedas que valen 16€?



A buenas horas te enteras....


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2011)

Registrador dijo:


> ¿Pero están tontos o qué les pasa? ¿Por qué no hay colas en los bancos para llevarse camiones de monedas?



Habla mejor en el otro posts, este no es para esto.

PD: Te respondo aqui por ultima vez. NO hay colas porque ya casi NO HAY monedas, y donde las hay, las racionan, asi de simple.


----------



## Garrapatez (19 Abr 2011)

Retiro todas mis ofertas, viendo el panorama económico y como está subiendo la plata creo que es hora de seguir acumulando a lo bestia.

Comprad insensatos.

BID:

14,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,10 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,30 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,40 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)


----------



## C.J. (19 Abr 2011)

Ya te cuento, yo seguramente para la semana haga lo mismo. Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Abr 2011)

C.J. dijo:


> Ya te cuento, yo seguramente para la semana haga lo mismo. Saludos.



Pues te pillo las 100 a 14,10 antes de que las retires...1,630 Kg de plata al 14% bajo spot y con seguro de caida...y como te entretengas te pillo las otras...:XX: 

Tylacin, te envío un privado.


Y actualizo mis ofertas.


BID:

14,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,30 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,40 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)


----------



## C.J. (19 Abr 2011)

Pues adjudicado el lote a 14,10 a Monster, retiro casi todas las ofertas y actualizo.


BID:

14,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)[/QUOTE]


----------



## nefernef (19 Abr 2011)

BID:

14,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300) varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene.
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)[/QUOTE]


----------



## C.J. (19 Abr 2011)

Ponla bien hombre, copia el post anterior y metes tu oferta dónde corresponda.


Saludos.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (20 Abr 2011)

añado

BID:

14,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (20 Abr 2011)

me incorporo a la lista

BID:

14,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Abr 2011)

Quito la oferta que me han pillado y actualizo ofertas.


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Telecomunista (21 Abr 2011)

Actualizo con mi oferta, 12,40€ en la provincia de Pontevedra.

PD: Monster, tu segunda entrada tiene la misma cantidad que la primera.

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (100, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Abr 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> PD: Monster, tu segunda entrada tiene la misma cantidad que la primera.




En efecto. Y el precio no es el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Telecomunista (21 Abr 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En efecto. Y el precio no es el mismo.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero eso no tiene sentido sin más información. Si alguien te vende 100 monedas siempre lo hará a 13,80 en vez de a 13,60 si puede elegir. Para el ASK lo mismo. :


----------



## skifi (21 Abr 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Pero eso no tiene sentido sin más información. Si alguien te vende 100 monedas siempre lo hará a 13,80 en vez de a 13,60 si puede elegir. Para el ASK lo mismo. :



Sip, pero si son 200 monedas, solo 100 se admitiran a 13,80 y las 100 siguientes a 13,60.

Son ofertas diferentes


----------



## Telecomunista (21 Abr 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Sip, pero si son 200 monedas, solo 100 se admitiran a 13,80 y las 100 siguientes a 13,60.
> 
> Son ofertas diferentes



Vale, en ese caso esa sería la información que faltaba en la oferta: "100 siguientes".


----------



## pep007 (21 Abr 2011)

Hombre! Tele, que tal, ¿Como tu poraqui?

Bienvenido, veo que empiezas a hacer caso al profesor Huerta y empiezas a acumular metales...

Por 10 dolares el instituto Mises te vende la edicion de bolsillo del "Human Action", te lo recomiendo. Ganaras mucho mas que con un carlillo de a 12.


----------



## ryo (22 Abr 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Hombre! Tele, que tal, ¿Como tu poraqui?
> 
> Bienvenido, veo que empiezas a hacer caso al profesor Huerta y empiezas a acumular metales...
> 
> Por 10 dolares el instituto Mises te vende la edicion de bolsillo del "Human Action", te lo recomiendo. Ganaras mucho mas que con un carlillo de a 12.



Offtopicazo, pero me ha hecho mucha gracia.

De todas formas, que la moneda sea sana no depende de que el sistema monetario sea público o privado, la expansión crediticia de hecho sucede si no hay un férreo control estatal sobre el coeficiente de caja.


----------



## Telecomunista (22 Abr 2011)

pep007 dijo:


> Hombre! Tele, que tal, ¿Como tu poraqui?
> 
> Bienvenido, veo que empiezas a hacer caso al profesor Huerta y empiezas a acumular metales...
> 
> Por 10 dolares el instituto Mises te vende la edicion de bolsillo del "Human Action", te lo recomiendo. Ganaras mucho mas que con un carlillo de a 12.



Ya hace años que no ahorro ni en números electrónicos de la banca privada parásita ni en papeles de colores de un BCE que es el prestamista de última instancia tambien de la banca privada y por lo tanto está a su servicio.

Si el sistema fuera como el de la URSS de Lenin y Stalin en donde justo depués de la revolución se eliminó el dinero deuda y se estableció el patrón 100% oro junto con una banca 100% pública y se garantizaba el empleo y el acceso equitativo a los medios de producción y de vida, otro gallo cantaría...

Al salvabanqueros y élites capitalistas a costa de la clase trabajadora, mejor ni lo mentes, si te queda algo de verguenza.


----------



## Tylacin (24 Abr 2011)

Actualizo:

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## asqueado (24 Abr 2011)

Actualizo:

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (25 Abr 2011)

Un saludo a todo el foro.

Llevo un año viendo el foro, y de un tiempo a esta parte aprecio que las cosas en este país/nación/proyecto/comunidad/nación de naciones/??? no tienen aspecto de mejorar, tengo unos ahorrillos y me gustaría comprar unos -- 5000 -- Carlillos de a 12 leuros y así proporcionar a los ahorros un blindaje plateado.

Empiezo ofreciendo 12.35 por Carlillo.





Actualizo:
-----------


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (5000 o más, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia ciudad) <---
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, nefernef, varios años a elegir. Podrían llevarse a Madrid la semana que viene).
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao



__________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hemos sido expulsados directamente de la inconsciencia de la dimensión de Matrix a un doloroso, consciente y dudoso futuro ...


----------



## Ulisses (25 Abr 2011)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Un saludo a todo el foro.
> 
> Llevo un año viendo el foro



Tienes un mensaje y 72 thanks. ¿Esto qué es? ¿Algo así como el depósito bienvenida de calopez??? ::::


----------



## nefernef (25 Abr 2011)

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (5000 o más, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia ciudad) <---
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (25 Abr 2011)

Ya me imagino que conseguirlas baratas iva a ser dificil, si no se consiguen en
algún BCE que tenga aún. Estoy pensando en alguna iniciativa para lograrlas, pero es mucho lío. En fin, supongo que a 17 sera preferible comprar Carlillos de a 20 leuros, ya que es más facil :ouch:.

Aprovecho para dar mi e-mail: javi_vs@yahoo.es

S2


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (25 Abr 2011)

Ya me imagino que conseguirlas baratas va a ser dificil, si no se consiguen en
algún BE que tenga aún. Estoy pensando en alguna iniciativa para lograrlas, pero es mucho lío. En fin, supongo que a 17 será preferible comprar Carlillos de a 20 leuros, ya que es más facil :ouch:. De todas formas, escucho ofertas sobre precio y cantidades. Prefiero este foro, es mas fiable.

Aprovecho para dar mi e-mail: javi_vs@yahoo.es

S2


EDITO: para el futuro... añadir que de momento tengo 265 monedas de a 12, no es gran cosa. 8:
EDITO 2": modifico mi apunte a cualquier cantidad de monedas, nuevo precio de pago a 12.50 por moneda.



BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (cualquier cantidad -si son pocas, en mano- hasta 5000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia ciudad)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Abr 2011)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x dijo:


> Ya me imagino que conseguirlas baratas va a ser dificil, si no se consiguen en
> algún BE que tenga aún. Estoy pensando en alguna iniciativa para lograrlas, pero es mucho lío. En fin, supongo que a 17 será preferible comprar Carlillos de a 20 leuros, ya que es más facil :ouch:. De todas formas, escucho ofertas sobre precio y cantidades. Prefiero este foro, es mas fiable.
> 
> Aprovecho para dar mi e-mail: javi_vs@yahoo.es
> ...




No se puede poner ninguna orden sin cantidad de monedas. 

Recuerdo que las ofertas que se hacen aquí es para cumplirlas, y está claro que no puedes comprometer a comprar un número ilimitado de monedas.

Quito tu orden hasta que especifiques cantidad.




BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## RNSX (25 Abr 2011)

No se si he entendido bien como funciona esto del BID-ASK pero yo compraria a 13,65 1000 unidades, simplemente pego mi oferta en el bid?



BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (200, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> No se si he entendido bien como funciona esto del BID-ASK pero yo compraria a 13,65 1000 unidades, simplemente pego mi oferta en el bid?



si, lo has hecho bien.

actualizo mi oferta:



BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (300, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Tilojuro (26 Abr 2011)

Hola a todos!

A continuacion expongo mi oferta, vendo 240 monedas de 12 E a 14 cada una, y coloco la oferta en el lugar correspondiente. Un saludo.

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
14,00 (300, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (300, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Dr. Rumack (26 Abr 2011)

Saludos,

esta semana pasada estuve fuera y me perdi la fiesta que hubo en barcelona, que cabrones... jeje 

actualizo mi oferta de 14 a 16 € y aprovecho para pedir disculpas a Tilojuro por mi olvidadez (te envio mp con otra oferta), y recordar que el trato es en mano y en Barcelona. 


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (300, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao




Tilojuro dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> A continuacion expongo mi oferta, vendo 240 monedas de 12 E a 14 cada una, y coloco la oferta en el lugar correspondiente. Un saludo.
> 
> ...


----------



## sakeo (27 Abr 2011)

Añado 150 Karlillos por 15€ a la venta en Valencia


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (1000 Asqueado, Cordoba
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (300, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## asqueado (27 Abr 2011)

Edito y retiro mi oferta, ya estoy haciendo gestiones en mi banco para comprar las de 20, en mi ciudad no existe BDE y luego va a ser mas dificil conseguirlas, porque el facial siempre lo tendre y por supuesto es mejor tener plata que papeles con tinta de colores



BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (300, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## galan1987 (27 Abr 2011)

No se si es así como se hace pero pongo a la venta 250 karlillos en Malaga o zaragoza a 16 euros

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (300, puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
16,oo(250) zaragoza--malaga

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________

España es hoy un barco sin rumbo, con un capitan sin bitàcora, en un viaje hacia ninguna parte

Si juzgáramos a nuestros políticos por sus actos y no por sus siglas políticas este país funcionaria mejor.

Un ladrón es un ladrón sea de Izquierdas o de Derechas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 Abr 2011)

Retiro mi oferta de venta tb...

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
16,oo(250) zaragoza--malaga

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## maruel (28 Abr 2011)

Pongo mi oferta y actualizo.......

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,oo(250) zaragoza--malaga16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## galan1987 (28 Abr 2011)

Pongo mi oferta y actualizo.......

BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,oo(250) zaragoza--malaga galan1987
(300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## mave_victor (28 Abr 2011)

Vendo 1 millón de euros en monedas de 12€, de años variados. Precio: 13€.


----------



## Athelstan (28 Abr 2011)

mave_victor dijo:


> Vendo 1 millón de euros en monedas de 12€, de años variados. Precio: 13€.



Seguimos con el cachondeo, ¿eh?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-12-euros-del-bde-5.html#post3687239


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> No se si he entendido bien como funciona esto del BID-ASK pero yo compraria a 13,65 1000 unidades, simplemente pego mi oferta en el bid?



Correcto, pero te pueden vender menos de 1000 a ese precio. Si sólo aceptas un lote de 1000 hay que poner AON (All Or Nothing).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2011)

Dr. Rumack dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> esta semana pasada estuve fuera y me perdi la fiesta que hubo en barcelona, que cabrones... jeje
> 
> ...



Y tu no seas tan vago y pon tu oferta en orden que si todos hacemos lo mismo sería una mierda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2011)

galan1987 dijo:


> Pongo mi oferta y actualizo.......



Los que no sepan poner su oferta correctamente que se abran un hilo para memos. Lo mínimo es no borrar las ofertas de otros conforeros.

Ultima vez que lo corrijo.


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
14,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--malaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## C.J. (29 Abr 2011)

Actualizo y me voy a dormir.


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,50 (100, C.J., Madrid).
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--malaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao 

Saludos.


----------



## CondeBCN (29 Abr 2011)

Actualizo y me voy a dormir.


BID:

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)*
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
*13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)*
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (150 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,50 (100, C.J., Madrid).
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--malaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao 

Saludos.


----------



## sakeo (29 Abr 2011)

*Va a ser que a este precio no las vendo, subo precio y disminuyo la cantidad a vender.*


BID:
*14,50 (300, Sakeo, Valencia)*
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,50 (100, C.J., Madrid).
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
*16,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)*
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao 

Saludos!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Abr 2011)

Actualizo

BID:
14,50 (300, Sakeo, Valencia)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,50 (100, C.J., Madrid)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## C.J. (29 Abr 2011)

Vendido el lote de 15,50, retiro todas mis ofertas. Saludos:

Actualizo

BID:
14,50 (300, Sakeo, Valencia)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Abr 2011)

Vuelvo a actualizar:


(por cierto, los que tenéis ofertas BID ridículas podrías ir quitándolas....por la limpieza de la lista y tal...)

BID:
14,50 (300, Sakeo, Valencia)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## debianita (29 Abr 2011)

Más leña al fuego 

BID:
14,50 (300, Sakeo, Valencia)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
14,00 (240, Tilojuro, Murcia)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Tilojuro (29 Abr 2011)

Actualizo



BID:
14,50 (300, Sakeo, Valencia)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

ASK:

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (2 May 2011)

Sakeo, tu vendes o compras a 14,50?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 May 2011)

TorNO dijo:


> Sakeo, tu vendes o compras a 14,50?



Compra a 14,50 y vende a 16,50 no?


----------



## sakeo (2 May 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Compra a 14,50 y vende a 16,50 no?



Exacto

Compro a 14,5 y vendo a 16,50


----------



## sakeo (2 May 2011)

Actualizo por el tortazo de la plata.



"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

* 14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a *
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
15,00 (200, Tylacin, Murcia y Torrevieja)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
*16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a*
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Tylacin (3 May 2011)

Actualizo: 

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a 
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Telecomunista (3 May 2011)

Actualizo: 

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a 
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Gamu (3 May 2011)

Actualizo: 

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a 
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,80 (100, Torno, Extremadura)
15,25 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (3 May 2011)

Actualizo retirando mi oferta: 

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a 
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
15,25 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## alkalino (4 May 2011)

ACTUALIZO: Poniendo mi oferta.vendo 1000 monedas 12E. precio por moneda 16E.


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a 
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
15,25 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Gamu (4 May 2011)

ACTUALIZO con rebajas : 

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a 
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,50 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (4 May 2011)

Actualizao en Rojo 


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,40 (500, Inversionoro, Norte)
14,50 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (4 May 2011)

ACTUALIZO TAMBIÉN EN ROJO

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, Sakeo, Valencia) Yo las compro a
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,40 (500, Inversionoro, Norte)
14,50 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,25 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) Las vendo a
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## sakeo (4 May 2011)

*Actualizo
E Indico Forma de venta y Pago para que no hayan dudas.*

*"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"*


13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

*"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"*

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,40 (500, Inversionoro, Norte)
14,50 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Gamu (4 May 2011)

Actualizo


*"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"*


13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

*"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"*

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
14,40 (500, Inversionoro, Norte)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## greenspanator (4 May 2011)

Bajad los precios, que Soros vende!!!


----------



## Inversionoro (4 May 2011)

Actualizo mi oferta hasta la venta o mañana a las 12:00 por lo menos la reserva.


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,51 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,15 (1.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
14,00 (500, Inversionoro )se hacen envios y pago transferencia /ingreso
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## CondeBCN (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
*13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)*
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
14,00 (500, Inversionoro )se hacen envios y pago transferencia /ingreso
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## maragold (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
14,00 (500, Inversionoro )se hacen envios y pago transferencia /ingreso
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## saura (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13.59 (500, saura, Murcia) se hacen envío y pago transferencia. Trato en mano.
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
14,00 (500, Inversionoro )se hacen envios y pago transferencia /ingreso
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13.59 (500, saura, Murcia) se hacen envío y pago transferencia. Trato en mano.
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,50 (100, Maragold, Madrid)
13,20 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
13,00 (300, Maragold, Madrid)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13.59 (500, saura, Murcia) se hacen envío y pago transferencia. Trato en mano.
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## maragold (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13.59 (500, saura, Murcia) se hacen envío y pago transferencia. Trato en mano.
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## saura (5 May 2011)

Actualizo.

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
13,00 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13.59 (300, saura, Murcia) se hacen envío y pago transferencia. Trato en mano.
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## CondeBCN (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13.59 (300, saura, Murcia) se hacen envío y pago transferencia. Trato en mano.
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## saura (5 May 2011)

Actualizo.

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao 
__________________

¡A trabajar! --> Blog para ayudar a la gente a encontrar empleo, preparar entrevistas, salarios de empresas, portales de búsqueda de empleo, etc..


----------



## debianita (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,10 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,75 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,75 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## debianita (6 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Moncho (6 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)---Tratos en mano Valencia---
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,70 (5.000, CondeBCN, Santander)
12,60 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)--Tratos en mano Valencia capital--
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) se hacen envios, coste a cargo de comprador
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) ---Tratos en Mano Valencia---
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 May 2011)

Actualizo y a la mierda el trollaco de CondeBCN.

En este hilo hay derecho de admisión y voy a hacer una lista de baneados de este hilo. El que lo ensucie, se le borran los bid-asks.

Por cierto, las condiciones especialses (trato en mano, etc....) lo podéis poner en el post en el que hacéis la oferta, pero no ensuciemos la lista del bid-ask principal.


Baneado: CondeBCN


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona) 
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia) 
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (7 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (7 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,90 (250, Inversionoro)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## saura (9 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,90 (250, Inversionoro)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (9 May 2011)

Ajusto precios según la cotización, 
Pago por Transferencia/ Ingreso 
Envio por mensajeria ( A cargo del comprador)




"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (10 May 2011)

Me incorporo de nuevo a la lista con 200 de a 12€ a 13,80€/ud


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
*13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)*
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (10 May 2011)

Actualizo precios


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (10 May 2011)

Me meto al ASK.


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurutinho (11 May 2011)

Añado mi oferta!

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)*
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Acaparador (12 May 2011)

vendo 25 monedas a 14 euros, Barcelona, en mano o via paypal-correo. Mensaje privado!

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
*14,00 (25, acaparador)*
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## QuepasaRey (12 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)*
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
__________________


----------



## CondeBCN (12 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
*12,80 (100, CondeBCN, Madrid)
12,80 (100, CondeBCN, Barcelona)*
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
*12,60 (100, CondeBCN, Santander)*
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## gamusino30 (12 May 2011)

*Baneado: CondeBCN*

Estas baneado por trollaco, no puedes participar.

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mazaldeck (12 May 2011)

*Vendo 50 monedillas en Barcelona a 13,80€.*

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
*13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)*
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)[/QUOTE]


----------



## gamusino30 (12 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,75 (1000, Arraez, Albacete)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*13,00 (200, gamusino30, Barcelona o Correos/Mensajeria)*
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## Arraez (12 May 2011)

Retiro mi oferta, las he conseguido en la CCM...


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (200, gamusino30, Barcelona o Correos/Mensajeria)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## CondeBCN (12 May 2011)

BID:

12,80 (100, CondeBCN, Madrid)
12,80 (100, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,60 (100, CondeBCN, Santander)


----------



## gamusino30 (12 May 2011)

*Baneados:*
CondeBCN por trollaco.


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## Argentum emere (12 May 2011)

Pongo mi oferta en negrita:

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,40 *(50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)*
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

Baneado: CondeBCN

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,40 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2011)

Baneado: CondeBCN

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,40 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Octubre_borrado (13 May 2011)

Baneado: CondeBCN

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,40 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Argentum emere (13 May 2011)

Actualizo

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)

13,50 (300, Inversionoro)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
*14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)*
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (13 May 2011)

Actualizo

Venta a distancia, pedido mínimo 250 monedas.

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (200, Maragold, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*12,90 (250, Inversionoro)*
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## maragold (13 May 2011)

Me salgo...

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (300, Quepasarey, Madrid los dias 13-14-15mayo)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## CondeBCN (13 May 2011)

BID:

12,60 (1.000, CondeBCN, Madrid)
12,60 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,50 (2.000, CondeBCN, Santander)


----------



## Showt1me (13 May 2011)

CondeBCN dijo:


> BID:
> 
> 12,60 (1.000, CondeBCN, Madrid)
> 12,60 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
> 12,50 (2.000, CondeBCN, Santander)



Tienes un privado amigo.


----------



## CondeBCN (14 May 2011)

Showt1me dijo:


> Tienes un privado amigo.



Durante el fin de semana le contesto. Merci


----------



## CondeBCN (14 May 2011)

BID:

Monedas de 12 euros de años 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005 y 2009 --> 12,7 €/unidad
Monedas de 12 euros de años 2006, 2007, 2008, 2010 --> 12,6 €/unidad
Ediciones anteriores --> 12,75 €/unidad


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (15 May 2011)

Cita:
Iniciado por CondeBCN 
BID:

12,60 (1.000, CondeBCN, Madrid)
12,60 (1.000, CondeBCN, Barcelona)
12,50 (2.000, CondeBCN, Santander)

Cita:
Iniciado por Showt1me
Tienes un privado amigo.



Showt1me, te envio un privado , por favor comunìcame si lo has recibido :.


----------



## TorNO (16 May 2011)

RSNX, te envíe la semana pasada un mp y no me has contestado .......


----------



## QuepasaRey (16 May 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 May 2011)

Mejoro mi oferta :

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
*13,50 (50, cegador, Barcelona)*
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## alkalino (16 May 2011)

TorNO dijo:


> RSNX, te envíe la semana pasada un mp y no me has contestado .......



Yo llevo más de 10 días intentando cerrar un trato con él, y lo único que recibo de uvas a peras son mensajes dando largas y poniendo excusas.....supongo que tiene que haber más foreros que estén en la misma situacion que nosotros. Si no quiere comprar, que lo diga, y que no maree la perdiz.


----------



## TorNO (16 May 2011)

alkalino dijo:


> Yo llevo más de 10 días intentando cerrar un trato con él, y lo único que recibo de uvas a peras son mensajes dando largas y poniendo excusas.....supongo que tiene que haber más foreros que estén en la misma situacion que nosotros. Si no quiere comprar, que lo diga, y que no maree la perdiz.



Ciertamente, cada uno es libre de comprar y vender, al precio y en el momento que quiera. Y si no quiere comprar que retire su oferta y DEJE DE FALSEAR el hilo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 May 2011)

Mejoro precio otra vez.

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,65 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
*13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)*
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## RNSX (16 May 2011)

TorNo, disculpa pero no he recibido ningun mensaje tuyo, los contesto todos.
Alkalino, que yo sepa he contestado a todos tus mensajes por lo general en 24 horas y en ninguno he tardado mas de 48.Soy un hombre ocupado, y el mundo no gira alrededor tuyo.


----------



## RNSX (16 May 2011)

aprovecho para actualizar mi oferta

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,45 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (16 May 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> TorNo, disculpa pero no he recibido ningun mensaje tuyo, los contesto todos.QUOTE]
> 
> RSNX, te he enviado un MP........


----------



## alkalino (16 May 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> TorNo, disculpa pero no he recibido ningun mensaje tuyo, los contesto todos.
> Alkalino, que yo sepa he contestado a todos tus mensajes por lo general en 24 horas y en ninguno he tardado mas de 48.Soy un hombre ocupado, y el mundo no gira alrededor tuyo.



Cierto es que el mundo no gira alrededor mio, faltaría más, pero lo que no hago es mentir a saco como haces tu. Quieres pruebas? 
Primer mensaje que te envié, y fecha en la que me contestaste:6 dias tardaste.
monedas 12E
Enviado a: RNSX 05-may-2011 14:58 
Fecha Leído el 11-may-2011 07:21 

Segundo mensaje que te envié y fecha en la que contestaste:2 dias, y mareando la perdiz.
Enviado a: RNSX 11-may-2011 21:48 , 
Fecha Leído el 13-may-2011 01:18 

Tercer mensaje que te envié y fecha en que lo leiste: hasta este momento nisiquiera lo has leido. 
Mensaje Fecha Enviado Fecha Leído 
Respuesta: monedas 12E
Enviado a: RNSX Ayer 11:45 No Leído 

Pido perdon al resto de foreros por ensuciar el hilo, pero es que no me puedo callar ante tanta mentira.


----------



## RNSX (16 May 2011)

A excepcion del primer mensaje que por felices acontecimientos que no vienen al caso no vi hasta despues de bastante tiempo desde que hemos establecido comunicacion esta ha sido fluida. y por lo de marear la perdiz no se a que te refieres. 
en tu mensaje de ayer me dices de quedar hoy, y yo lo leo hoy pues dificil es que quedemos.
De todos modos me parece que no es el post el lugar para discutir esto.


----------



## debianita (16 May 2011)

Actualizo, estoy cerrando trato de compra con un forero y tengo otra oferta en la recamara.

aprovecho para actualizar mi oferta

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,45 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
14,00 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Argentum emere (16 May 2011)

email de actualización. Pongo oferta nueva.


"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,45 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 *(100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)*
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## debianita (16 May 2011)

Argentum emere dijo:


> email de actualización. Pongo oferta nueva."



Se ha comido mi actulización 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,45 (1000, RNSX, Valencia)
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 *(100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)*
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## RNSX (17 May 2011)

Yo he comprado ya las que queria, retiro mi oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol - envios a cargo de comprador)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura - envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

RNSX dijo:


> Yo he comprado ya las que queria, retiro mi oferta



Has hecho bien...te iba a descargar una camionada...ya estaba planeando el viaje a Valencia... :XX:


----------



## RANGER (17 May 2011)

No quería hablar sobre el tema por no meter ruido en el hilo, pero creo que debo hacerlo para ofrecer otro punto de vista. 

Se trata del tema de los que dicen que RNSX no contesta los mensajes y tal y pascual. 

No conozco otros casos por lo que sólo hablaré de como *me* ha ido una operación que hemos cerrado hoy:

- Domingo 15 de mayo, 15:22 h: le envío privado preguntándole si sigue interesado en comprar, le indico que el lunes, y posiblemente el martes, estaré por Valencia, le ofrezco cierta cantidad y le pido que me confirme el precio que pagaría.

- Domingo 15 de mayo, 22:56 h: me responde privado confirmando cantidad y precio.

- Domingo 15 de mayo, 23:38 h: le respondo por privado dandole el OK. Le digo que seguramente el lunes por la mañana no podré conectarme y no veré si hay mensajes. Le indico mi nombre real y le doy mi número de móvil para que pueda contactar conmigo.

- Lunes 16 de mayo, sobre las 10:00 h: me llama al móvil alguien con un número que no conozco (y que no es el maldito 1004 de Timofónica), me dice que es RNSX, que ese mismo día le va mal, que si me parece bien que lo dejemos para el martes. Quedamos en llamarnos esa misma tarde para concretar hora y lugar de encuentro para el martes.

- Lunes 16 de mayo, 19:58 h: llamo a RNSX, quedamos en vernos delante de la oficina de una entidad financiera el martes 17 de mayo a las 12:00 h.

- Martes 17 de mayo, 10:55 h: me llama RNSX para confirmar la cita. Le digo que todo OK, que nos vemos en un rato.

- Martes 17 de mayo, poco antes de las 12:00: nos encontramos donde habíamos quedado, entramos dentro y hacemos el intercambio de cromos por chapas. Salimos, nos tomamos un café, y nos despedimos.

No sé si la cosa habrá ido fluida, pero a mí me parece que sí.

Fin del tema por lo que a mí respecta, no voy a comentar nada más.


----------



## gamusino30 (17 May 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> No quería hablar sobre el tema por no meter ruido en el hilo, pero creo que debo hacerlo para ofrecer otro punto de vista.
> 
> Se trata del tema de los que dicen que RNSX no contesta los mensajes y tal y pascual.
> 
> ...



Creo que tenemos un hilo al respecto, valoraciones de intercambio entre foreros. Ahí sería más adecuada tu respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Creo que tenemos un hilo al respecto, valoraciones de intercambio entre foreros. Hay seria mas adecuada tu respuesta.
> 
> Saludos



Creo que es totalmente apropiado aquí debido a los posts anteriores. 

Además, si hay el mínimo problema con un orósférico, se le expulsa del grupo. Los orosféricos llevan garantía.


----------



## quaver (17 May 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Creo que tenemos un hilo al respecto, valoraciones de intercambio entre foreros. *Hay seria mas* adecuada tu respuesta.
> 
> Saludos



Sorry por el off topic, pero... "Ahí sería más".

Saludos!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

No sé quien es Moncho, pero las ofertas que estén desordenadas se borrarán en el futuro. Recuerdo que el orden está dado por el precio, y a mismo precio las ofertas previas van delante. Y los anuncios aparte, que hay que mantener un poco de homogeneidad.

Creo que sería conveniente anunciar en un post en el hilo cuando se acepte una oferta. Así no hay problema de preferencias: El primero que postee se queda la oferta. También así tenemos constancia del último precio pagado para cerrar la bocaza a los trollacos. 




BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## skifi (17 May 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que sería conveniente anunciar en un post en el hilo cuando se acepte una oferta. Así no hay problema de preferencias: El primero que postee se queda la oferta. También así tenemos constancia del último precio pagado para cerrar la bocaza a los trollacos.



No es mala idea, pero quizá dejaría fuera a las personas que deseen hacer una oferta de manera particular, por mensaje privado, para que sus transacciones no sean de dominio público (por si los albanokosovares y tal...)

Gracias por el mantenimiento del hilo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 May 2011)

skifi dijo:


> No es mala idea, pero quizá dejaría fuera a las personas que deseen hacer una oferta de manera particular, por mensaje privado, para que sus transacciones no sean de dominio público (por si los albanokosovares y tal...)
> 
> Gracias por el mantenimiento del hilo




El modelo de este hilo es el del mercado de valores. Por eso sería conveniente saber cuando se efectuan órdenes y saber el precio de la última transacción. Lo del anonimato no tiene mucho sentido puesto que la gente ya postea sus ofertas con su nick, y al final todos participamos con nuestro nick y no con nuestros nombres y apellidos.


----------



## alkalino (18 May 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> No quería hablar sobre el tema por no meter ruido en el hilo, pero creo que debo hacerlo para ofrecer otro punto de vista.
> 
> Se trata del tema de los que dicen que RNSX no contesta los mensajes y tal y pascual.
> 
> ...




Por mi parte tampoco tenía más que decir, puesto que tenía pruebas de sobra que demostraban que RNSX estaba mareandome con la venta de las monedas susodichas, peeeero....al leer el comentario de RANGER en favor de RNSX, he vuelto a ver que este forero MIENTE COMO UN BELLACO (jejeje si si, yo tambien me acuerdo del comentario de ZP) cuando ayer por la mañana me contestó en este mismo hilo el siguiente mensaje





16-may-2011, 13:40 
RNSX 

" A excepcion del primer mensaje que por felices acontecimientos que no vienen al caso no vi hasta despues de bastante tiempo desde que hemos establecido comunicacion [B]esta ha sido fluida[/B]( si si....). y por lo de marear la perdiz no se a que te refieres. 
en *tu mensaje de ayer me dices de quedar hoy, y yo lo leo hoy pues dificil es que quedemos.*De todos modos me parece que no es el post el lugar para discutir esto. "

Si realmente leiste mi mensaje LUNES 16, a ver como explicas que domingo 15 pasaste de leer mi mensaje y leiste los de RANGER e incluso cerraste el trato que teniamos en marcha (que por cierto me da igual, puesto que las monedas no eran mias, pero esto no viene al caso) sin nisiquiera dignarte a contestarme, cosa que tambien hiciste con TORNO. Así que no me vendas la moto ni sela vendas a ningun forero, has ido a tu interés y ya está, pero RECONOCELO, que eso no es ningun delito.

Por mi parte nada más que decir. Solo quiero que quede claro quien es el que miente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Inversionoro (18 May 2011)

No sé quien es Moncho, pero las ofertas que estén desordenadas se borrarán en el futuro. Recuerdo que el orden está dado por el precio, y a mismo precio las ofertas previas van delante. Y los anuncios aparte, que hay que mantener un poco de homogeneidad.

Creo que sería conveniente anunciar en un post en el hilo cuando se acepte una oferta. Así no hay problema de preferencias: El primero que postee se queda la oferta. También así tenemos constancia del último precio pagado para cerrar la bocaza a los trollacos. 




BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,75 (250, Inversionoro)*
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (18 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (500, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Moncho (18 May 2011)

Perdon por el desorden!!

Vamos nadie vende moneditas??


----------



## saura (18 May 2011)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (18 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,80 (300, Inversionoro)*
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 May 2011)

Quito mi oferta porque ya las vendí.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,80 (300, Inversionoro)*
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (19 May 2011)

Actualizo con mi oferta de compra:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,30 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,50 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao



Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (19 May 2011)

Actualizo mi oferta de venta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,30 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (247,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

Un saludo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 May 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"
> 
> 13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
> 12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
> ...



*
GRACIAS POR CARGARTE EL BID-ASK ESPECIAL.....*

*Ahora todos los siguientes a ti lo han copiado mal....
*

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (19 May 2011)

Vale , perdon , a ver ahora .

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000,Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240,gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)




BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (19 May 2011)

WTF... pos no ... no has incluido mis ofertas de compra -gurrumino-, bueno
aprovecharé para ofrecer algo más por cantidad e incluir tu última oferta. A ver si ahora. Sin acritud :

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao



Un saludo.


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (19 May 2011)

verificando ... OK, por lo menos acorde con los últimos posts. Ante la duda... Monster.

un saludo.


----------



## Arraez (22 May 2011)

Compro:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Arraez, Albacete, Valencia, Barcelona) - Solo del año 2003 -
13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 May 2011)

Arraez, lo tuyo va en el bid-ask especial. Si quieres lo pones pero no enmierdes el bid-ask principal donde no se distinguen años.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,80 (300, TorNO, Extremadura)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## jorge (24 May 2011)

Vendo 200 monedas de 12€ por 12,60€ud. Están sin circular en su envase original.MADRID.


----------



## TorNO (24 May 2011)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (300, Inversionoro)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (24 May 2011)

Actualizo precios..



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,90 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## AtØmarpØrculØtr1x (24 May 2011)

jorge, te envío un privado 

Saludos.


----------



## jorge (24 May 2011)

jorge dijo:


> Vendo 200 monedas de 12€ por 12,60€ud. Están sin circular en su envase original.MADRID.



Vendidas, gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## millen (25 May 2011)

Actualizo con mi bid

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (240, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## gurrumino (25 May 2011)

Cambio .

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## gurutinho (25 May 2011)

Actualizo mi oferta. Señalar que tambien hago envios (gastos a cargo del comprador)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## debianita (25 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Moncho (25 May 2011)

Actualizo !8:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,00 (300, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## Inversionoro (26 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,60 (500, Inversionoro)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Moncho (26 May 2011)

Buenas chicos, igual este post no va aqui pero pregunto por si acaso!
Donde indicamos los tratos que hemos hecho con otros foreros?
gracias!


----------



## C.J. (26 May 2011)

Hay uno que pone valoración de intercambios con foreros.


----------



## Moncho (26 May 2011)

gracias CJ! Voy a buscarlo.


----------



## forestal92 (30 May 2011)

A mi me ofrecen monedas de 12 del 2010 las que quiera, a 12 euros, con el plastico y todo.

Esos valores son para las de 12 euros de cualquier año?, es decir solo se tiene en cuenta el peso?


----------



## saura (30 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,60 (500, Inversionoro)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (31 May 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,20 (500, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Argentum emere (1 Jun 2011)

Actualizo mi oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,60 (500, Inversionoro)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (100, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao 




saura 
Ver Perfil 
Enviar un mensaje privado a saura 
Buscar Todos los Mensajes de saura 
Agregar a saura a tus Contactos 

#371 (permalink) Ayer, 07:27 
Inversionoro 
Aprendiz de burbujista Fecha de Ingreso: 23-febrero-2009
Mensajes: 75 
Gracias: 3
0 Agradecimientos de 0 mensajes 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid) 
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,20 (500, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
*16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)*
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kirods (1 Jun 2011)

Pongo primera oferta en espera de pasarme mañana por el Bde y que haya alguna o no.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
*12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)*
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,20 (500, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## forestal92 (2 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,20 (500, Inversionoro)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
*15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
*15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## saura (3 Jun 2011)

Arkanoid tienes un MP,


Saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Jun 2011)

Actualizo Oferta 

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,80 (250, Inversionoro)*
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Jun 2011)

Actualizo Oferta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,65 (200, Inversionoro)
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Jun 2011)

Vendido el lote a 12,65... Actualizo stock

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Singularidad informativa (7 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,60 (100, millen, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
*14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## millen (8 Jun 2011)

me salgo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Moncho (8 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Moncho (9 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

Compra mínima 100 monedas


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,70 (250, Inversionoro)*
12,80 (250, Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (10 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

Venta de lote completo de 500 monedas del año 2003 (hay que añadir gastos de envio)


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,65(500,Inversionoro)*
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## forestal92 (10 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,65(500,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
*14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
*14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ilopez (10 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, Sakeo, Valencia)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,65(500,Inversionoro)
*12,95 (100, ilopez, Murcia)*
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## sakeo (11 Jun 2011)

RETIRO OFERTA DE MOMENTO

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,65 (500,Inversionoro)
12,95 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ilopez (14 Jun 2011)

"BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)*
12,65 (500,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (200, gurrumino, toledo-talavera-madrid)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (16 Jun 2011)

Tambien quito mi oferta.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,65 (500,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Caracol (17 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,65 (500,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (20 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (170,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2011)

Actualizo....


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (170,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## averapaz (24 Jun 2011)

Ilopez y Arcanoid a qué esperais para llevar a cabo vuestra cópula karlillera? De verdad que 1 solo centimo os separa?


----------



## legio (24 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (170,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Jun 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (170,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (24 Jun 2011)

Actualizo Stock:



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2011)

averapaz dijo:


> Ilopez y Arcanoid a qué esperais para llevar a cabo vuestra cópula karlillera? De verdad que 1 solo centimo os separa?



Pues eso digo yo...y andan los dos por Murcia...


@perlenbacher: AL mismo precio la primera oferta se queda primera...Por eseta vez pase...


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (24 Jun 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues eso digo yo...y andan los dos por Murcia...
> 
> 
> @perlenbacher: AL mismo precio la primera oferta se queda primera...Por eseta vez pase...



Mil perdones.

Por cierto, la paginación parece que está fallando :ouch:


----------



## Garrapatez (24 Jun 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Mil perdones.
> 
> Por cierto, la paginación parece que está fallando :ouch:



LLeva así desde casi el principio. *segundaresidencia* después de intentar trolear y reventar el hilo y al ver que la gente seguía posteando porque el tema interesaba decidió borrar todos sus mensajes para ver si así lo mandaba a la mierda. Fue entonces cuando descojonó el hilo.


----------



## Moncho (24 Jun 2011)

parece que se mueve el hilo de nuevo! 
una pregunta os hago.. funciona realmente bien el bid-ask? es decir cuantos han comprado o vendido gracias a el? yo personalmente si.

saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2011)

Garrapatez dijo:


> LLeva así desde casi el principio. *segundaresidencia* después de intentar trolear y reventar el hilo y al ver que la gente seguía posteando porque el tema interesaba decidió borrar todos sus mensajes para ver si así lo mandaba a la mierda. Fue entonces cuando descojonó el hilo.



En efecto. Cierro este hilo y abro uno nuevo.


----------

